# STING is here! *only thread necessary*



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Sting is here! *only thread necessary**
















Thoughts on his debut? No doubt one of the greatest debuts in recent memory. Mark out moment of the year :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

STING VS CENA :mark:
STING VS HHH :mark: 
STING VS WHOEVER :mark:


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

:yes :mark:


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*

I NEVER MARKED SO HARD IN MY ENTIRE FUCKING LIFE..


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*

awesome but his hair was distracting as fuck


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*

HOLY SHIT! My inner child marked the fuck out! Also, Ziggler was brilliant.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*

Cant wait!!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*

Cena vs Sting @WM


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Get that bullshit theme outta here. Killed my mark out ut


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*

Argh omg it's been years since I had that feeling watching wrestling in general. What a moment argh.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Only downside his new music. WHY THE FUCK DID THEY CHANGE HIS MUSIC?


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here!*

To paraphrase old Tony from WCW, "THIS IS THE GREATEST NIGHT IN THE HISTORY OF OUR SPORT!"


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Terminator GR said:


> Only downside his new music. WHY THE FUCK DID THEY CHANGE HIS MUSIC?


Yeah, that was pretty bad. Other than that, I just MARKED THE FUCK OUT :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*

Only thing I wish is they would use his old theme, however the one they used tonight was perfect. Not only did it fit sting perfect, it sounded like a theme out of the late 90s. I'll give them credit


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*

the one ppv i choose to skip :romo5.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Would have preferred it during the Invasion angle.

But, finally, Sting is a part of WWE.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Sting is here!*

IT'S SHOWTIME FOLKS!


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*



SUPER NINTENDO CHALMERS said:


> the one ppv i choose to skip :romo5.












that random swerve ..


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Guys, you're forgetting something.



Sting is actually in the WWE now :wall

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Sting is here!*

One of the best debuts in history. 

FINALLY, for any other WCW fans, this is sweet.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

I marked out like crazy. And I'm a grown adult


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here!*


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Reports saying that he still hasn't put pen to paper yet


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

I think Sting needed new music for WWE. If only because they change everyone's themes, with rare exceptions like Booker T.

Still, I think his new theme is a big generic. Loved his Titantron video, though. Huge moment. Lot of standing around, but it was still cool. Sick Scorpion Death Drop, too.

Then again, everyone's themes are a bit generic these days and it seems to grow on me. I thought Ambrose and Rollins had generic music at first, but I've become accustomed to them.



FlashPhotographer said:


> Reports saying that he still hasn't put pen to paper yet


I wish Sting would stop teasing us!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here!*

for a second i thought he was going to be there via satellite


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*

yeah i marked the FUCK out big time


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



peep4life said:


> I marked out like crazy. And I'm a grown adult


Same here. I got goosebumps at that entrance. I'm not even going to question why Ziggler and Rollins were knocked out for 15 minutes, it doesn't even matter. That was just amazing, period.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Sorry but he's 55 years old if you want to see the good Sting, it'll be on YouTube or the WWE Network.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Sting vs Taker for the rights to walk slowest to the ring.

Was pretty weird for them to debut Sting this way. Taking away from Ziggler's performance in the match.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here!*



FriedTofu said:


> Sting vs Taker for the rights to walk slowest to the ring.
> 
> Was pretty weird for them to debut Sting this way. Taking away from Ziggler's performance in the match.


It did not take away from Ziggler. He looked mega over and strong even after Sting left.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*



Smoogle said:


> awesome but his hair was distracting as fuck


He's not a young man anymore, plus, he's probably going to be in the ring maybe one more time for a legit match which will more than likely happen at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Sting is here!*

:mark: STING!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here!*

I am not going to lie, I marked out like a motherfucker in my room. Well I think this dance is in order and plus it's in a good way. Stinger is here and now the Authority is over.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

That was fuckin awesome. It was amazing to see Sting standing in the ring with HHH.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

If you read the internet this week, you knew this was going to happen. :agree:


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*



King Gimp said:


> It did not take away from Ziggler. He looked mega over and strong even after Sting left.


Agreed. Ziggler still stood tall and took out THREE GUYS IN A ROW. Given Ziggler's place in the card, this was HUGE for him. If I were Ziggler, I'd be happy I won and even got the rub.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Yup. Marked out like a little bitch. Figured it was going to be Orton, loved the fact it wasn't.

Sting for RAW GM, THANKS.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here!*

As somebody said in the discussion thread.

who is now the greatest modern wrestler never to be in WWE?


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*

It was probably the greatest moment in professional wrestling history and you folks complaining about the music!!11


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

FUCKING INCREDIBLE.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

It was really cool. I wish it would have came like 10 years sooner though. Sting's past his prime, maybe has 1 great match left. I think his involvement in the Authority angle will be short lived and that they will focus on a buildup to Taker vs Sting at WM.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Sting is here!*

It was awesome, but man I wish Sting was 10 yrs younger


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Soooo....it's Sting v HHH as his 1 match in WWE right?*

I'd say this is the beginning of a pretty big feud with Sting and HHH. I read today that Sting/Taker was planned but with this ending, I don't see HHH just rolling over and forgetting about Sting.

I'm guessing both guys are away for a little while, then come back around january or february time, to start the proper build to the feud, ending with Sting v HHH at Mania 31.

I guess Taker has decided to sit out 31, and wait for his retirement match at 32. Sucks that even when WWE FINALLY get Sting, they can't do the dream match for Taker. Unless they somehow got Sting to agree to 2 matches, and the way they build the feud for 31 is Sting comes out to challenge the Undertaker, but HHH comes out and they have that match instead at 31. Sting wins at WM31, Then we get a small hint of The Undertaker and it hints that He and Sting will face each other the following year at WM32. That way we get Sting riding a wave of momentum, and he's won a match in WWE, so that when he loses at WM32 to Taker, he won't look like a complete chump.


----------



## Andre_Swagassi (Apr 12, 2014)

Sting Should leave... Get that old ..... outta here


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Fucking awesome shit. Had a brain wave just before the main event started that Sting would debut to cost HHH the match and set up a match between the two. Makes total sense as Sting said he wanted to face HHH if he couldn't face Taker. 

Marked so fucking much.


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

I'm crying right now


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Mifune Jackson said:


> Agreed. Ziggler still stood tall and took out THREE GUYS IN A ROW. Given Ziggler's place in the card, this was HUGE for him. If I were Ziggler, I'd be happy I won and even got the rub.


Ya.. it was nice they made Cena a non-factor. It brought to mind that first promo where Triple H was telling Ziggler that no matter what he did he'd be overshadowed by Cena. WRONG!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here!*

November 23rd 2014.

The night where time.










stood.










still.










The night TNA officially died.​


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Ziggler beat 3 guys by himself, even after those interferences, he almost pinned Rollins twice before HHH interfered, I don't think anyone apart from Reigns and Bryan had that kind of booking in last 2 years


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

It's so good to finally see him in a WWE ring, years overdue but still made an awesome impact. In the history books for sure.


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*



TJC93 said:


> As somebody said in the discussion thread.
> 
> who is now the greatest modern wrestler never to be in WWE?


AJ Styles, definitely


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*



Andre_Swagassi said:


> Sting Should leave... Get that old ..... outta here


:nowords
fpalm


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Great moment. Just sucks he is 55.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*



TJC93 said:


> As somebody said in the discussion thread.
> 
> who is now the greatest modern wrestler never to be in WWE?


No One


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



King Gimp said:


> It did not take away from Ziggler. He looked mega over and strong even after Sting left.


Lying there like a chump with Rollins for 5minutes probably didn't add anything.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*



quadsas said:


> AJ Styles, definitely


He was there before


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Sorry I'm not buying the Sting hype*

The good Sting was in WCW and a few decent moments in his early TNA days (he was bad towards the end), he just looks so old i.e the TNA Sting. I'll be watching Nitro on YouTube, thats the Sting I remember and grew up with.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*

I'm just disappointed that this ends the 10+ years of "it's gonna be STING" jokes.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

I wonder if he'll do the Rumble.

It would be awesome (but, also, potentially lame)


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here!*


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Am I the only one who kept thinking like Sting didn't wanna be there? :lol

But really, amazing debut. I can sleep peacefully tonight.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*

I advise everybody to check out Magnus vs Sting before you go expecting 5 star matches with Sting. He will probably wrestle once or twice and be more of a talker.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I'm just disappointed that this ends the 10+ years of "it's gonna be STING" jokes.


leave the memories alone...


----------



## bobbyg357 (Sep 15, 2009)

So this was good but two things could've made it better.

1. Wcw theme with the monologue at the beginning.

2. The Bat


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Don't care. This happened about four years too late. Happy for people that do, though.


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*

4AM here in the uk and I woke everyone up when Sting came out.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here!*



theBeastlyBest said:


> He was there before


He was in WCW.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*

:mark: :mark: :mark: Triple H vs Sting


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here!*



quadsas said:


> AJ Styles, definitely








AJ wrestled in a WWE ring before. the correct answer would probably be The Great Muta.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

4:15am here. No fucking clue how I'm supposed to sleep now. One of the most historic moments in pro-wrestling history.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Sting is here!*



WWE said:


> *Thoughts on his debut?* No doubt one of the greatest debuts in recent memory. Mark out moment of the year :mark: :mark:​




Thoughts...well I yelled HOLY SHIT! :lol​


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Sorry I'm not buying the Sting hype*

Amm... Good to know, i guess?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*

Ill belive it when i see it.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Perfect way to debut him and it gives them a perfect WrestleMania match with Sting vs HHH if Taker is unable to perform at Mania... or you do Sting vs HHH this year with Sting winning, then you do Taker vs Sting next year in Texas. I'm assuming Austin is the new GM now given the constant plugging of his podcast and Stone Cold specials. 

Only thing with Sting's debut is they should have killed the lights completely for about 5 seconds before the music/titantron hit, the crowd would have gone insane and got a bigger pop. Since they used his original music in the video game trailer I thought they'd stick with it, I thought Raven was making his return for a second there.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

That was the worst crowd reaction of all time. For somebody of Sting's status, every single person in the arena should've been going crazy like they do when chanting yes.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Sorry I'm not buying the Sting hype*

Yup, it'll die down eventually.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Sorry I'm not buying the Sting hype*

Sting was before my time. Don't really know him. But I can't invent in retirement home old dude. He looked older than Vince. AND ruined the authority winning.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*



TJC93 said:


> He was in WCW.


Shotgun Saturday Night or whatever they were calling it at the time


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> AJ wrestled in a WWE ring before. the correct answer would probably be The Great Muta.


If you wanna nitpick...and if you consider Japanese wrestlers, then there's a rather large number of them.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here!*

I got goosebumps dog. One of the most Historic moments in wrestling HISTORY!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here!*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> I advise everybody to check out Magnus vs Sting before you go expecting 5 star matches with Sting. He will probably wrestle once or twice and be more of a talker.


magnus is a terrible wrestler

terrible argument


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

I marked out harder than ever.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Sting is here!*

still marking out :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Good to have Sting in WWE, but my oh my, what were they thinking not using the Crow theme? That new crap sounded awful.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*

That was an awesome moment, but :ti at anyone who is expecting a HHH/Sting match.

It is very possible, regardless if they got fired tonight or not, but IDK. I'm iffy on any Stiny match. I'm glad he's in WWE finally but, come on. HHH realistically would make Sting look embarrassing and Undertaker match after the streak ending? Eh.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Dream came true!*

Ever since I started watching wrestling when I was a kid. I've always wanted Sting to appear in WWE and he's here :mark:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here!*



quadsas said:


> If you wanna nitpick...and if you consider Japanese wrestlers, then there's a rather large number of them.


yeah but none of them are more significant than Muta, except for maybe Antonio Inoki and he wrestled in a WWE ring before.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Fucking awesome moment. I don't care how old he is, this has been almost 15 years in the making. The ending segments of that match with Ziggler going ham and Triple H going ham on the refs leading up to Stings' debut was beautifully done. When WWE is actually forced to put effort in we can still get moments like this. These moments are why I still watch as few and far in between as they are. And I'd be saying this even if Sting didn't show up as the ending to that match was wonderful and I'm not even a huge Ziggler mark.

Only minor complaint is that I kind of wish they used his GOAT WCW music or a remix of it. What he came out to was pretty cool though.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*The debut of *SPOILERS* from the main event of Survivor Series already on Youtube*



Spoiler: Michael Cole: IT'S **SPOILERS**



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkntZHB9R7Y&feature=player_detailpage#t=180



He's still got it.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here!*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> I advise everybody to check out Magnus vs Sting before you go expecting 5 star matches with Sting. He will probably wrestle once or twice and be more of a talker.


Here we go.......

:shitstorm


----------



## est1992 (Jun 15, 2013)

NyQuil said:


> Would have preferred it during the Invasion angle.
> 
> But, finally, Sting is a part of WWE.


Any top wcw guys would have been made to look like dick sacks during that time I'm glad they didn't come over 

Booker t getting his ass mangled in a store is proof enough


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here!*



theBeastlyBest said:


> Shotgun Saturday Night or whaever they were calling it at the time


Didn't know that. I remember Ambrose having a match on Velocity in like 2003 though haha


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Sorry I'm not buying the Sting hype*

He's going to be 56 years old at Mania. You don't need to ''Buy the Hype'' because he won't be staying around. He's going to get his Mania moment and then retire. You can say that with near 100% certainty. 

This ending gives WWE the option for Sting vs HHH now and it was a cool way to end the show.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*

I marked out like a kid, lol.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> I advise everybody to check out Magnus vs Sting before you go expecting 5 star matches with Sting. He will probably wrestle once or twice and be more of a talker.


I don't get why everyone keeps finding the need to point out his age, or that he's not as good as he was nearly 20 years ago in WCW as if everyone doesn't already realize that. Nobody is excited because they think they are going to get match of the year type of matches out of Sting. We are simply excited because something we thought may never happen has happened. It won't be about the quality of matches with Sting in WWE, it will just be about the experience.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here!*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> If you read the internet this week, you knew this was going to happen. :agree:


But the internet also lies.. this wasn't the first time sting rumors have appeared. It's nice to know they were finally right.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Creative name said:


> That was the worst crowd reaction of all time. For somebody of Sting's status, every single person in the arena should've been going crazy like they do when chanting yes.


Dude, half of WWE's fanbase wasn't even born when WCW was around. And WWE never really mentioned Sting ever, so why would any of these fans know who the hell he is?



> I don't get why everyone keeps finding the need to point out his age, or that he's not as good as he was nearly 20 years ago in WCW as if everyone doesn't already realize that. Nobody is excited because they think they are going to get match of the year type of matches out of Sting. We are simply excited because something we thought may never happen has happened. It won't be about the quality of matches with Sting in WWE, it will just be about the experience


I know. Great debut. I just know I will be bored by Wrestlemania time because the only thing Sting would have done before then is talk, talk, talk, and talk.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Sting is here!*

:mark: Loved it, but I really hope he comes out to the Crow theme at Wrestlemania.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Sorry I'm not buying the Sting hype*

If Sting can do 1 more big match, I'm all for it. It's gotta be better then Hogan/HBK back in Summerslam where Hogan was barely mobile.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wish they painted the sides of his head that wasn't. Could have dyed his hair black as well. And just for tonight they should have used his old theme. And made the arena more dark and misty. Just like at Starrcade '97

What a mark out fucking moment though. Holy fuck. 

STING IS IN THE WWE.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Creative name said:


> That was the worst crowd reaction of all time. For somebody of Sting's status, every single person in the arena should've been going crazy like they do when chanting yes.


The crowd was pretty underwhelming all night really. I don't remember where they were but they weren't very good, and the quality of the show was so you can't really blame that this time.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Sorry I'm not buying the Sting hype*

Sting vs HHH in 2014 everybody, it's TNA's leftovers, he looked so old out there. I saw the stuff with EC3 and Magnus in TNA it was a sad sight watching him.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: The debut of *SPOILERS* from the main event of Survivor Series already on Youtube*

Best. Troll. Ever.

I love that movie so much.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Creative name said:


> That was the worst crowd reaction of all time. For somebody of Sting's status, every single person in the arena should've been going crazy like they do when chanting yes.


I was thinking that too, the situation called for an _immediate_ "This is awesome" chant, followed up by a " holy s---" chant. I was wondering if a big portion of the crowd just didn't know who Sting was or something.

Still amazing, though. Nothing was going to ruin that moment for me.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Like the miserable person that I am, despite his debut I am deeply bothered that they didnt use the classic crow theme.



> I was thinking that too, the situation called for an _immediate_ "This is awesome" chant, followed up by a " holy s---" chant. I was wondering if a big portion of the crowd just didn't know who Sting was or something.
> 
> Still amazing, though. Nothing was going to ruin that moment for me.


His new music ruined it a little. If there was the "this is sting" speech and the classic theme the crowd reaction would have been better.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*



TJC93 said:


> As somebody said in the discussion thread.
> 
> who is now the greatest modern wrestler never to be in WWE?












Hiroshi Tanahashi.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: The debut of *SPOILERS* from the main event of Survivor Series already on Youtube*

He's in good shape


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Sting vs. Axel or I ain't interested


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The debut of *SPOILERS* from the main event of Survivor Series already on Youtube*

:maury

bitch


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here!*

couldnt find a smaller pic?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Terminator GR said:


> Like the miserable person that I am, despite his debut I am deeply bothered that they didnt use the classic crow theme.


That was the only thing that bothered me, not even his "remastered" crow them they used for the 2K15 commercial


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Why Sting? Why did you have to look so bad? Dye your hair, tuck your pants in your boots, for the love of god just look like you give a fuck you're not in TNA anymore!!!! I'm the biggest saddest Sting fan tonight.


----------



## prepasur (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Mr.Blue said:


> But the internet also lies.. this wasn't the first time sting rumors have appeared. It's nice to know they were finally right.


Hey this is out of the topic lol.. but who is the girl in your profile pic (avatar)?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here!*

When Sting came out I was glued to the TV and I couldn't stop saying, "What the fuck?!" I said it up until the point he gave HHH the Scorpion Death Drop and then when Ziggler won the match I fell to the floor and flopped around like a fish for 5 minutes still saying, "What the fuck!?!" the whole time. 

Other than that, I was pretty composed.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here!*

Still marking out for Sting, still so shocked and excited at the same time because even though we all expected Sting to show up, but to see him during Team Cena vs Team Authority just when Triple H is about to do more damage to Ziggler just when Team Authority is about to win the match here comes Sting and when he shows up Triple H is shocked almost bewildered at the mere sight of Sting like he can't believe it and then Triple H trying to talk trash to Sting only to try to attack him only for Sting to be one step ahead of Triple H as he hits him with that Scorpion Death Drop and drags Ziggler's body on top of Rollins, still can't get over it, I am so happy


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Did WWE think the Crow theme would be too scary for PG kiddies?*

What other explanation is there for not using the most iconic and wonderful themes in wrestling history? Unbelievable. Another generic rock theme coming right up!

BLAH. Stop being boneheads WWE please.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

It was a good way to debut him. But yeah, he's wayyyyyyy past his prime so I'm not expecting anything great from him. He'll job to HHH at Mania I imagine.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Sorry I'm not buying the Sting hype*

Here's my view: I agree he's old -- the dude is 55. He clearly is rusty compared to his early years. But I personally marked out for Sting because of the name -- it is the most talked-about and controversial topic to ever hit the internet, the topic of when and if Sting should ever step foot in a WWE ring. And after years of doubt, and years of saying "I'll believe it when I see it" -- well, we saw it. And I cheered like a little school girl and am proud of it. Do I wish this happened a lot earlier? Well of course. So perhaps it may be too little too late -- but to me, it's not too late anymore.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*

I agree with those saying the theme song ruined it.

I also can't believe some people are actually talking about Dolph Ziggler after this happened.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

whoa i think ima in shock lol. love it


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Sorry I'm not buying the Sting hype*



ABailey115 said:


> Here's my view: I agree he's old -- the dude is 55. He clearly is rusty compared to his early years. But I personally marked out for Sting because of the name -- it is the most talked-about and controversial topic to ever hit the internet, the topic of when and if Sting should ever step foot in a WWE ring. And after years of doubt, and years of saying "I'll believe it when I see it" -- well, we saw it. And I cheered like a little school girl and am proud of it. Do I wish this happened a lot earlier? Well of course. So perhaps it may be too little too late -- but to me, it's not too late anymore.


Agreed. It was an awesome return, and fuck I'm sure he's better then Hogan was in his SS match with HBK


At least I HOPE SO


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Did WWE think the Crow theme would be too scary for PG kiddies?*

Copyright?


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Continuum said:


> couldnt find a smaller pic?


LOL I Didn't check I just did the first one on google images.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Dude, half of WWE's fanbase wasn't even born when WCW was around. And WWE never really mentioned Sting ever, so why would any of these fans know who the hell he is?
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Great debut. I just know I will be bored by Wrestlemania time because the only thing Sting would have done before then is talk, talk, talk, and talk.


WCW closed in 2001 so half of WWE's fanbase is 13 and younger? There was a lot of adults in that crowd so yeah dude. If this were NYC, Philly, LA, Georgia or Chicago the crowd would have gone nuts!!!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here!*

As a 31 year old male I marked out like a bitch. Yeah i said it; I don't care.

The younger fans don't get it. That was _historic_.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*

Sting doesn't realize he is on HDTV and we can see every crevice of his face - also someone in the back knew this thats why they lowered the camera shot to near his forehead because his hairline was more fucked up then Kofi Kingstons career


also it sucks to be talking about his hair since this should be a special moment


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here!*



FriedTofu said:


> Sting vs Taker for the rights to walk slowest to the ring.
> 
> *Was pretty weird for them to debut Sting this way. Taking away from Ziggler's performance in the match.*


:stupid:
Are you kidding me? 

If Sting didn't debut. HHH would have made sure that Dolph Ziggler got pinned and lose. Sting appearance boasted Ziggler's win.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Sorry I'm not buying the Sting hype*



ABailey115 said:


> Here's my view: I agree he's old -- the dude is 55. He clearly is rusty compared to his early years. But I personally marked out for Sting because of the name -- it is the most talked-about and controversial topic to ever hit the internet, the topic of when and if Sting should ever step foot in a WWE ring. And after years of doubt, and years of saying "I'll believe it when I see it" -- well, we saw it. And I cheered like a little school girl and am proud of it. Do I wish this happened a lot earlier? Well of course. So perhaps it may be too little too late -- but to me, it's not too late anymore.


Agreed.

I was sure that I wouldn't get excited because Sting and the WWE have dragged this on for years but I marked out when he appeared. If he can only give the fans one more solid match, I'm cool with that.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*To people complaining that Sting's too old...*

Remember Hogan/HBK at Summerslam? Hogan was as mobile as an arthritic 85 year old man...and HBK still made that match a gem. If Sting's even SLIGHTLY more mobile then Hogan was, his last matches will be a pleasure.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Did WWE think the Crow theme would be too scary for PG kiddies?*



Tavernicus said:


> Copyright?


No, they own it like they own everything in WCW.

They used a WWE'ed version of it for the 2K15 commercial.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*

I loved it. Loved every second.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Did WWE think the Crow theme would be too scary for PG kiddies?*



Tavernicus said:


> Copyright?


Highly, highly doubt that.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Did WWE think the Crow theme would be too scary for PG kiddies?*

I don't think that was an entrance theme.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Creative name said:


> WCW closed in 2001 so half of WWE's fanbase is 13 and younger? There was a lot of adults in that crowd so yeah dude. If this were NYC, Philly, LA, Georgia or Chicago the crowd would have gone nuts!!!


Yes, half of WWE's fanbase are the kids and their mom's who don't know who Sting is. Every 25+ years old WCW male fan probably was marking out.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: To people complaining that Sting's too old...*

It was a 'gem' because Michaels oversold everything, its TNA's leftovers, if Sting had appeared at WM19 like he should have, I would have been marking out like a little kid but I didn't really care as much as I thought.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Sorry I'm not buying the Sting hype*

Whomever did not enjoy the return for even a little bit really has no business watching wrestling .. especially the WWE. I'm not the biggest fan and I criticize them for the shit they pull every now and then -- but this SVS main event is really the absolute best the WWE has to offer and if you think it's not good enough then you really need to re-consider your viewing choices and find something else that might entertain you. Because if this didn't entertain, then nothing they can do ever will.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> The crowd was pretty underwhelming all night really. I don't remember where they were but they weren't very good, and the quality of the show was so you can't really blame that this time.


Don't shit on the crowd just because they didn't pop as loud for your liking to wrestlers you like. I felt the crowd had great energy tonight on screen. Considering the shitfest for the majority of the card they were great.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Sorry I'm not buying the Sting hype*

People marks for old Sting to come to the company with humping bunnies, but didn't give a shit that Sting has been wrestling for the past decade in TNA.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Sorry I'm not buying the Sting hype*

I'm just happy he turned up just like I was when the Rock returned I don't care to see a match with Sting. I watched him towards the end at TNA that match with Magnus was awful and I doubt any of his matches would be any better without a gimmick. But I'm happy he turned up that's all.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> Hiroshi Tanahashi.


I've seen this guy before, amazing wrestler. But he is one of those who is "more known" in another company, so if he ever showed in WWE, he better be one of the best there and not ruin his style or character.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Godway said:


> It was a good way to debut him. But yeah, he's wayyyyyyy past his prime so I'm not expecting anything great from him. He'll job to HHH at Mania I imagine.


Lol.. HHH has no chance of beating Sting, now or ever. HHH would put him over, np. Remember, Best for Business. HHH is over the hill and around the bend wrestling-wise as much if not more so than Sting. Heck, I could even see WM31 match with Sting being HHH's retirement match(although he'll be back to face The Rock at WM32).


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: To people complaining that Sting's too old...*

It isn't about the quality of match when it comes to things like this imo. the build can make a shit match look decent to good


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

I wanted the damn wcw orchestral version of his theme


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: To people complaining that Sting's too old...*

That match sucked.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Still marking out for Sting, still so shocked and excited at the same time because even though we all expected Sting to show up, but to see him during Team Cena vs Team Authority just when Triple H is about to do more damage to Ziggler just when Team Authority is about to win the match here comes Sting and when he shows up Triple H is shocked almost bewildered at the mere sight of Sting like he can't believe it and then Triple H trying to talk trash to Sting only to try to attack him only for Sting to be one step ahead of Triple H as he hits him with that Scorpion Death Drop and drags Ziggler's body on top of Rollins, still can't get over it, I am so happy


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

it was a bit underwhelming for me. I didn't like his entrance either.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: To people complaining that Sting's too old...*

I think that the Sting is too old crap is mainly coming from people who are just being negative nancies at this point. 

No match has been booked. No indication that Sting will actually be wrestling. 

There might be, or there might not be. Even if there is a match, it's not going to be about having a super quality match. It's about the angle and the storyline at the end of the day. The WWE has never been about putting on the most spectacular matches ever. 

The reason why Sting didn't work out in TNA is because TNA had shit storylines. Here, he is directly involved in costing the Authority their position. Even if it comes down to a match, the story and drama around the match will do its job in the end. Plus, the WWE has proven that they can put together a memorable match with workers that can't work as well. Take Taker for example. They turned his inability to work a proper match into such a huge moment. WWE does things better than other companies when it really wants to and that's what sets them apart from everyone else and always will .. because when it really comes down to survival, WWE proves over and over again that they can be the best in the world. 

That said, I'm guessing there won't be a match .. There's nothing to indicate that there would be.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Sorry I'm not buying the Sting hype*



TheLooseCanon said:


> People marks for old Sting to come to the company with humping bunnies, but didn't give a shit that Sting has been wrestling for the past decade in TNA.


Sting in TNA: Oh retire he's fat old 54 years old.

Sting in WWE: OMG OMG OMG BEST THING EVA LOLZ 

If you people were real Sting fans you'd have followed him wherever he went. Towards the end of his TNA run it was very sad in the last 18 months especially.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: To people complaining that Sting's too old...*

Why is people caring for Sting now though, when he has been on TV for the past decade, and this forum gave no fucks?


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Krispenwah said:


> I NEVER MARKED SO HARD IN MY ENTIRE FUCKING LIFE..


Preach!

I just wonder one thing, why didn't they finish his face makeup and cover his temple there. Aside from that I was about as misty eyed as one can be, jumping in my chair arms in the air clapping and cheering!

Btw.. sorry chair.:$


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

No Crow theme, no baseball bat.

No thank you Vince. You have the resources and rights. Don't be cheap like a TNA type show. Give the man his iconic theme.


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*

didn't see it (I skipped out on wwe freebies so that makes me better than them lolzz)

but I am to presume this planted the seeds for sting/HHH at WM31?

_HHH_....... fpalm

I mean sting is nothing special... but bray wyatt needs this more than anyone else...

I seriously have no words to express... I just... doofus son in law? more like shameless son in law.... that's how thrown off I am...


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Yes, half of WWE's fanbase are the kids and their mom's who don't know who Sting is. Every 25+ years old WCW male fan probably was marking out.


Did you not see the crowd?? The vast majority were adults and besides they been showing Sting videos in 2k15 for the last couple months. Everyone knows who Sting is! Put this debut in a wrestling town and the crowd marks out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Sorry I'm not buying the Sting hype*

TNA : "lol washed up guys. TNA is stupid"

WWE : "Oh shit, STING! My favorite for the next 2 weeks!"


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: To people complaining that Sting's too old...*



Riptear said:


> I think that the Sting is too old crap is mainly coming from people who are just being negative nancies at this point.
> 
> No match has been booked. No indication that Sting will actually be wrestling.
> 
> ...


10 years he was there how didn't it work?, Sting put Jeff Jarrett out of power at BFG 06.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Yes, half of WWE's fanbase are the kids and their mom's who don't know who Sting is. Every 25+ years old WCW male fan probably was marking out.


Do people start watching wrestling when they are born? Even if someone started watching wrestling at 6 in 2001 he will be closer to 20 and probably don't care about Sting if he only watches WWE. By your logic people that are supposed to mark out were kids when they watched wrestling all those years ago.

Stop being a hater just because WCW lost.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Creative name said:


> That was the worst crowd reaction of all time. For somebody of Sting's status, every single person in the arena should've been going crazy like they do when chanting yes.


Ya.. whatever. When you have your first time, you'll realize it goes a lot like Sting's entrance @ Survivor Series.

Still.. when you get done.. its just HOLY SHIT.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**






Trying to find some videos for you guys!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Have been waiting for this day my whole life. FINALLY HE'S HERE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



gamegenie said:


> :stupid:
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> If Sting didn't debut. HHH would have made sure that Dolph Ziggler got pinned and lose. Sting appearance boasted Ziggler's win.


Which is the bigger topic of discussion now? Sting's debut or Ziggler's performance? I rest my case.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



FriedTofu said:


> Do people start watching wrestling when they are born? Even if someone started watching wrestling at 6 in 2001 he will be closer to 20 and probably don't care about Sting if he only watches WWE. By your logic people that are supposed to mark out were kids when they watched wrestling all those years ago.
> 
> Stop being a hater just because WCW lost.


I was going on the easy end of the scale. Yes, most 20-25 year olds probably don't care who the fuck Sting is. And it deserves to be that way. What has Sting done in the last 12 years that any of them know about.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Sorry I'm not buying the Sting hype*



kariverson said:


> Sting was before my time. Don't really know him. But I can't invent in retirement home old dude. He looked older than Vince. AND ruined the authority winning.


Most of the universe is before your time. I guess you should stop breathing oxygen from trees that came before your time.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Sorry I'm not buying the Sting hype*



TheLooseCanon said:


> TNA : "lol washed up guys. TNA is stupid"
> 
> WWE : "Oh shit, STING! My favorite for the next 2 weeks!"


This, exactly this.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: To people complaining that Sting's too old...*



sesshomaru said:


> Remember Hogan/HBK at Summerslam? Hogan was as mobile as an arthritic 85 year old man...and HBK still made that match a gem. If Sting's even SLIGHTLY more mobile then Hogan was, his last matches will be a pleasure.


Are you fucking serious? That match was fucking terrible because HBK wanted to go over and he was told no. So he over sold everything beyond believability. He ruined the entire match and turned it into a joke.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> I was going on the easy end of the scale. Yes, most 20-25 year olds probably don't care who the fuck Sting is. And it deserves to be that way. What has Sting done in the last 12 years that any of them know about.


What has Hulk Hogan done in the last 12 years?
What has Ric Flair done in the past 12 years?

Just stop lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Taker vs Sting will happen BANK ON IT


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

stop ruining our moment you fuckwits. 

STING!


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



> EthanCarterTNA: I beat Sting.


Yup.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



DangerousK88 said:


> Yup.




Fuck TNA.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Didn't really like the theme he came out with, he looked a bit out of shape & he looked pretty old in the face but that should be expected when you're 55 years old. 

Here's the thing, having Sting in the company is a great look no matter what your view on him is. When the music started to cue I marked out like a motherfucker and had so much goosebumps. He's an icon, he is the guy most of us grew up watching and loved watching. I don't think people should immediately go on the defensive if folks have some legit criticisms with Sting but at the same time I don't think people should just straight up say "Sting is old & fat, go to the retirement home."


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Zigglar said:


> didn't see it (I skipped out on wwe freebies so that makes me better than them lolzz)
> 
> but I am to presume this planted the seeds for sting/HHH at WM31?
> 
> ...


Depends on Taker's health really, HHH v Sting for the Rumble with Taker v Sting starting after that would work also.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

I'd bet most of the people complaining about age are just people who don't see that Sting is *the* Icon of wrestling.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Sting vs Damian Mizdow


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Creative name said:


> What has Hulk Hogan done in the last 12 years?
> What has Ric Flair done in the past 12 years?
> 
> Just stop lol


Wasn't Hogan like a WWE champion in 2002? And the crowd reaction for Hogan wasn't that big if you back and look.
Wasn't Flair like a WWE Intercontinental champion in 2004?

Go look at Brock Lesnar's debut in 2012. He was way over than all 3 of the guys you listed because he was a UFC champion.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



etrbaby said:


> Fuck TNA.


fpalm


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> I'd bet most of the people complaining about age are just people who don't see that Sting is *the* Icon of wrestling.


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

good job on the fans for not spoiling it by chanting his name beforehand!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

I just rewatched the initial moment and now I see what others mentioned about the referee stopping the count at the sound of Sting's theme hitting. it's HILARIOUS!!!!! :lmao That referee knew what was up. :vince


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Creative name said:


> What has Hulk Hogan done in the last 12 years?
> What has Ric Flair done in the past 12 years?
> 
> Just stop lol


Hogan is iconic in WWE.

Flair had that evolution run 10+ years ago. Retirement angle 6 years ago.

Sting has done fk all on television for WWE until now.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

http://dantechazy.wordpress.com/201...-series-2014-sting-returns-video-dailymotion/


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Glad to see The Authority angle come to an end, even if it was pretty much at the hands of Sting. I was always a Ziggler fan. Overall, it was a good thing one storyline ended tonight.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Wasn't Hogan like a WWE champion in 2002? And the crowd reaction for Hogan wasn't that big if you back and look.
> Wasn't Flair like a WWE Intercontinental champion in 2004?
> 
> Go look at Brock Lesnar's debut in 2012. He was way over than all 3 of the guys you listed because he was a UFC champion.


Sting in the past 12 years while in the 2nd biggest promotion in the USA.
4x TNA World champ
1x NWA World Champ
1x TNA Tag champ with Kurt Angle 

Hogan wasn't that far removed from WCW and the fact that he wasn't a legend who never wrestled for WWE before.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

i didnt even pay attention to the commentary when he was walking to the ring...thats how epic it was.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Was a cool moment. Hope he has a few matches. HHH at the Rumble then Taker at Mania.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



Continuum said:


> i didnt even pay attention to the commentary when he was walking to the ring...thats how epic it was.


They were talking?... I couldn't hear shit i was marking so hard


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

:vince "It's working!"


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

He actually looked in great shape. 

Improvements that must be done for his next appearance: classic crow theme, no beard, late wcw face paint design, late wcw trenchcoat, and tights instead of pants.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Yeah I hope he has more than 1 match. He just wrestled regularly just a year ago so surely he'll be in decent shape


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Creative name said:


> Sting in the past 12 years while in the 2nd biggest promotion in the USA.
> 4x TNA World champ
> 1x NWA World Champ
> 1x TNA Tag champ with Kurt Angle
> ...


Please....TNA? Have you ever heard the story of a lot of WWE fans thinking the likes of RVD, Jeff Hardy, and Kurt Angle were retired because they weren't in the WWE anymore? Not many WWE fans know or care about TNA. Honest fact.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Might have been the best moment in wrestling I have ever watched as it happened


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

That match made my weekend


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

i think he should also dye his hair black


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



King Kenny said:


>


I don't want to start complaining too much because ultimately this is what people have been asking for 13 years, but it's just the little nuances that WWE screws up now that they never used to do. Not killing the lights for about 5 seconds before the music hit... and then after he comes out you have JBL screaming in his geeky face commentator voice "he's a 6 time WCW champion!". Like just TRY to act like you didn't know he was debuting today and you don't have his stats ready 4 seconds after he walks out.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Man, some of you have no idea just how important Sting is to professional wrestling.
For him to *finally *arrive in WWE is major. 
Sting in a WWE ring for the first time. History was made tonight!

For all the 'too old' complainers, show some damn respect. 
This guy carried WCW for a long while. He was The Man there. 
But you know what, I get it. 

When Ric Flair debuted in WWF around '92, I reacted the same way.
"Who's this old guy and why should I care?" 
Of course, Ric Flair is also a legend who was The Man in many territories also. 
I came to respect Ric Flair a lot as an adult fan who learned his history. 

Do your homework. Learn your history.
Sting was the last holdout from WCW. He is now on a proper stage for a legend of his stature. 
At least the older fans chanted loud enough tonight to make up for all the clueless Cena kids.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here!*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Wasn't Hogan like a WWE champion in 2002? A*nd the crowd reaction for Hogan wasn't that big if you back and look.*
> Wasn't Flair like a WWE Intercontinental champion in 2004?
> 
> Go look at Brock Lesnar's debut in 2012. He was way over than all 3 of the guys you listed because he was a UFC champion.


Uh, yea it was. Why do you think they put the title on him after they hyped the fuck outta Triple H's return and tried to make him the new top babyface? It cooled off around his feud with Taker.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Créole Heat said:


> Uh, yea it was. Why do you think they put the title on him after they hyped the fuck outta Triple H's return and tried to make him the new top babyface? It cooled off around his feud with Taker.


I meant his return earlier this year. He was pretty over in 2003 time.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

I give it two months before you turn on Sting, or 5 minutes into his debut match if he only has one.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Man, some of you have no idea just how important Sting is to professional wrestling.
> For him to *finally *arrive in WWE is major.
> Sting in a WWE ring for the first time. History was made tonight!
> 
> ...


Wait... we need to do homework to enjoy lowbrow entertainment now?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Definitely a moment to remember but his music bugged me.

Anyways, being a young'un, I didn't have the privelage of watching Stinger in his prime but I do recall his action figure being the first wrestling figure I had ever seen ('99-'00?). When he officially back in wrestling in 2006, I knew by looking at him and reading up on him that was a legit legend.

Can't wait to see what The Stinger will do.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

I just marked the fuck out


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

My heart rate is still up so high I may never get any sleep tonight!! So so thrilled to Sting show up!! He's my main guy!!


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here!*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Please....TNA? Have you ever heard the story of a lot of WWE fans thinking the likes of RVD, Jeff Hardy, and Kurt Angle were retired because they weren't in the WWE anymore? Not many WWE fans know or care about TNA. Honest fact.


But the fans know WCW. They know about the Monday Night Wars, they know about Nitro and they know about the major names such as a Sting. With all the network hype WWE does they definitely promote WCW a good amount. Not to mention Sting to WWE has been a topic for 15 years so yeah for the crowd to react like that was horrible.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

While I am in agreement that yes, that theme sucked horribly and did kill a bit of my vibe?

Sting was probably my first favorite wrestler, as weird as it sounds. Like, when I was a kid? I was a fan of wrestling to see the crow gimmick in it's full glory. It was amazing. Especially when he developed into his own character.

His legendary face off with the NWO? Now with his legendary face off with The Authority. This has the potential to be great. Sure, it may not stay around for even a year, but we may just get one good match. And that my friends, is a huge note in pro-wrestling history.

The Icon Sting, stepping his way into the WWE ring? Amazing. It was like being 5 years old all over again. Still have my Sting stretch armstrong too.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> I meant his return earlier this year. He was pretty over in 2003 time.


I don't know, that wrestlemania moment was kind of a big reaction. Even when he botched his lines.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Sting in WWE was an incredible sight to be sure.

That being said, St. Louis can all go fuck themselves for that shit reaction. Don't give me the "most of them probably didn't know who he was" bullshit. That's bullshit and you know it.

Also, that theme...ugh. His crow theme, complete with the narration by the child, would have been complete and total awesomeness, not to mention fitting for the the whole evil authority thing that was going on at the time.

All that being said, Sting in WWE...I almost never thought I'd see the day, and this long-time fan marked the F out.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



dtibb81 said:


> Sting in WWE was an incredible sight to be sure.
> 
> That being said, St. Louis can all go fuck themselves for that shit reaction. Don't give me the "most of them probably didn't know who he was" bullshit. That's bullshit and you know it.
> 
> ...


In the shitty stream I was watching, the crowd popped like hell for Sting.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



dtibb81 said:


> Sting in WWE was an incredible sight to be sure.
> 
> That being said, St. Louis can all go fuck themselves for that shit reaction. Don't give me the "most of them probably didn't know who he was" bullshit. That's bullshit and you know it.
> 
> ...


This


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



x78 said:


> I give it two months before you turn on Sting, or 5 minutes into his debut match if he only has one.


Sting's not going to just phone in it here. I see him getting in even better shape and kicking ass in the WWE, making believers out of everyone. 

Forget his TNA run. That place is just naturally depressing and demotivating. He's in the big leagues now. I almost thought he'd break character at the crowd reaction he was given tonight, but he kept it together. 

Sting will prove himself to all the doubters. 
The Scorpion Death Drop was snapped off beautifully tonight. 
:mark: 

I'm really happy for Sting. 
He deserves the big stage of WWE.
It'll feel like "Monday Night Raw" again tomorrow.

Can't believe I'm the only one who loved that theme.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Just remember.. like anybody else who has never been in the WWE... just showing up aint enough, no matter your history. Good reception, but a lot will depend on how he's used and that will make all the difference in whether he gets fully over or not with the current WWE crowd. He really needs a good position where he doesn't have to wrestle but can make an impact.. like RAW GM.. and actually have it matter again.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



dtibb81 said:


> Sting in WWE was an incredible sight to be sure.
> 
> That being said, St. Louis can all go fuck themselves for that shit reaction. Don't give me the "most of them probably didn't know who he was" bullshit. That's bullshit and you know it.
> 
> ...


His pop was crap?

Brah, you were watching it on some shitty stream alright.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*



Smoogle said:


> awesome but his hair was distracting as fuck


Are you retarded? Do you have ADHD or something that you get distracted by normal hair?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

I was a kid when I was watching WCW when Piper debuted had no clue who he was but the entrance, crowed pop and announcing told me everything I needed to know and be excited for Piper...hopefully this worked for kids watching the E today who have no idea who Sting is...and I think it did. Great moment. I think Sting has one more classic left in him and the dude has earned his WrestleMania moment.

I marked hard tonight and that was awesome.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

i watched it on a shit stream and the crowd popped like crazy


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Triple H vs Sting, can't wait


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



WWE said:


> November 23rd 2014.
> 
> The night where time.
> 
> ...


:bow :mark::mark::mark: after months of being pissed off by the WWE and feeling like they could do no right they finally rip their heads out of there asses and gave us everything we wanted. sting is going to get his wrestlemania moment, the authority is all but dead and ziggler get's placed back in the main event scene where he belongs 
BRAVO WWE BRAVO :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



FriedTofu said:


> Wait... we need to do homework to enjoy lowbrow entertainment now?


Just do your homework period, kid.
But it's now past your bedtime, so...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Gotta say I love that theme has.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

I first saw Sting as "Surfer Sting" back in the 90's. I saw the paint and all those colors and was instantly a fan. Sting has been my fav all-time ever since, followed by Edge. But back to Sting, when he went "Crow"...OMG...I was stoked. The point I want to make is... tonight, young children around the world, who saw SS, had the same moment, I had when I first saw Sting and they'll be Sting fans for life. I'm excited for myself to have been alive to see this day finally come and I'm elated for the children who get to experience Sting as well. Go get educated with Sting videos and his history children and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Sting - Officially in the WWE!*

For a life long WCW. WWF/E. Genuine Rassling fan. This is big!

Fuck the hype surrounding it, rumors etc....

STING, one of very few all time greats still around, has stepped into a WWE ring. And, kicked ass!

His connection with my avi (the crow), his gimmick, his legendary aura. His unconventional match to The Undertaker.

All these years, will he, won't he?

A moment in history for me, and many others.

Tonight has been awesome. 

I hate, and feel biter about the WWE product at times, but ladies and gentleman. What we have just witnessed is one of the last EPIC moments left to be seen in the world of pro wrestling!

So for me. SS 2014 will never be forgot. Epic, mark out moment!

________________________

And the best part? No SuperCena to fuck it all up.

Still buzzing!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

FINALYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!

:mark:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

I haven't marked out like that in years. :mark:


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Sting - Officially in the WWE!*

Big Sting fan then?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Want to cry in happiness :cry


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Sting - Officially in the WWE!*

I'll admit I was completely ignoring the dirt sheet reporting this and the posters who kept saying it tonight during the PPV because I was sure believing WWE leaked fake info just to get us to watch again. The Big Show heel turn I thought sealed this PPV as a shitty show because effectively Team Cena would be done. 

But none of that happened! :yes :yes :yes


Bitter sweet ending on the Diva's champion ship match though. I did want to see Nikki Bella win, the big tit girl deserved it for finally coming out of that twin mode she been in for nearly 4 years with a hot baseball cap wearing style all to her own. Twirling her phat ass at the entrance. 


The bitter part is that I don't think AJ Lee will be back, and will probably be off for months like she was before.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

I forgive you Vince for the Show heel turn. (Y)


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Why no reaction for Sting? that kinda ruined his momment.


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> In the shitty stream I was watching, the crowd popped like hell for Sting.


Pop was mediocre during entrance until ppl started chanting holy shit and this is awesome. Nothing near like the return of lesnar few years ago or return of rock a month ago. Kinda like a mick foley return


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Sting - Officially in the WWE!*



DangerousK88 said:


> Big Sting fan then?


Always dude!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



wwe4universe said:


> Pop was mediocre during entrance until ppl started chanting holy shit and this is awesome. Nothing near like the return of lesnar few years ago or return of rock a month ago. Kinda like a mick foley return


Hopefully Sting shows up in NY, Chicago, Philly or Toronto, then you'll hear the cheers he truly deserves. Fugg St.Louis man!!!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

I dont care about anything else right now that is motherfucking Sting in WWE!

I jizzed


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

I hope he makes an appearance at the Rumble...I will single handedly get the crowd to go ape shit. The reaction this man truly deserves. 

ITS SHOWTIME FOLKS!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

I was way too young to see Sting in his prime, but their is no denying that the man is an icon; and to see him in a WWE ring after all of these years is truly a historic and memorable moment that will last forever. I can safely say I am looking forward to the HHH/Sting match, bring it on baby!.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

I stillcan't believe it finally happened after all these years of anticipation. I hope he faces Triple H at the rumble and then Undertaker at Wrestlemania.

Oh and he needs that Crow theme back.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

That was awesome..


----------



## EdenRocMusic (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

my reaction tonight.


----------



## cminc (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



Nimbus said:


> Why no reaction for Sting? that kinda ruined his momment.


Because hes an old ass man. With a bob haircut. And a bald spot. Showing up out of shape. In printed slacks--Not tights. While wearing an old man trench coat, that still made him look every bit as fat and out of shape as he is.

Honestly, what is there to cheer for? 

Dude looks more ridiculous now than he did when he was in tna. Coming out the way he did, without even having the decency to tuck his pants and suck in his gut, pretty much personifies everything i hate about discovering wcw first. 

He honestly looks like an old, saggy and busted sack of shit now. I cant believe he showed up looking like that. Nor can i believe tbat he was allowed to. Im embarrassed for him, his fans and most of all, triple h. Who had to pretend that the complete joke standing infront of him was scary for any reason that's immediately intimidating instead of just sad and pathetic. 

Fantastic ppv, but good god, sting. If youre gonna be in the promotion that made me forget about you, at least have the courtesy to show up as somebody somewhat fucking presentable.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

1 hour later and I'm still marking. I have been waiting for this for a long while.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



cminc said:


> Because hes an old ass man. With a bob haircut. And a bald spot. Showing up out of shape. In printed slacks--Not tights. While wearing an old man trench coat, that still made him look every bit as fat and out of shape as he is.
> 
> Honestly, what is there to cheer for?
> 
> ...


Watch Hogan/HBK from Summerslam 2005. If Sting is SLIGHTLY more mobile then Hogan was, he'll deliver a classic.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

I for one am just thrilled that one of the biggest debuts in WWE history wasn't spoiled by a generic Michael Cole "Oh my!" reaction. All three announcers actually sold it well.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



sesshomaru said:


> Watch Hogan/HBK from Summerslam 2005. If Sting is SLIGHTLY more mobile then Hogan was, he'll deliver a classic.


Hogan was 5 years younger in 2005 than Sting is now.


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**

Perfect debut. Awesome.

I love WWE!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Live reaction of Sting's debut from someone that was at the event, (not me, I found this on Youtube)


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



x78 said:


> Hogan was 5 years younger in 2005 than Sting is now.


Lol fuck.


Cmon, OPTIMISM! HE CAN'T POSSIBLY BE MORE PARALYZED THEN HOGAN WAS........can he?


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't know how long this will stay up, but excellent quality footage of the debut:


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



dtibb81 said:


> Sting in WWE was an incredible sight to be sure.
> 
> That being said, St. Louis can all go fuck themselves for that shit reaction. Don't give me the "most of them probably didn't know who he was" bullshit. That's bullshit and you know it.


It was performed and done about as well as you can do it, and he was told exactly how it needed to be done for the WWE audience. 

It was never expected that everybody would simply go ballistic. First, half the audience doesn't know who this is. The other half is busy telling them as he's headed to the ring. Then the big face off with Triple H. And then you do the single hardest thing you must do in this situation. *YOU DO NOTHING*. You need to give the crowd time to catch up to the moment, and that's what they did. They hit that moment with the 'THIS IS AWESOME' chant and Sting gives the look of appreciation, a bit of jawjacking and then Hunter attacks, whiffs, and transition into the death drop followed by the cover. Picture perfect exit as he's leaving and you see the 3 count happening.

Absolutely stellar introduction for someone who has never set foot in the promotion before. Remember that he has been Wrestling since Reagan was in office. He made his debut the same year as the original WrestleMania.

His new music will take a bit of getting used to, but it seemed fine for a WWE entrance and will get better as the audience gets used to it. They may tweak it here and there, but nothing major.

Hopefully they build him throughout December and he ends up with either a match, or a spot in the Royal Rumble. As long as they don't have Robocop on the show, they should be good.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

So Sting finally makes his long awaited debut for Paul Levesque ??? :lmao


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

oooooh shiiiit


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

IDK if you guys are deaf or what but i heard a huge pop right when his music hit and then another huge pop when the staredown happened.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Stupid. WWE relying on another 50+ star because they know their product sucks and you all buy into it like sheep. 

Glad I haven't watched this terrible program in a few months.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



sesshomaru said:


> Lol fuck.
> 
> 
> Cmon, OPTIMISM! HE CAN'T POSSIBLY BE MORE PARALYZED THEN HOGAN WAS........can he?


AFAIK his back isn't destroyed like Hogan's but I'm pretty sure you're going to be extremely disappointed if you think he will be able to put on anything like a passable match by today's standards. Absolute best case scenario is a Mark Henry type match where his opponent bumps and sells like crazy, which again I doubt will really happen if he's going to be wrestling HHH. Like I said, I give it 5 minutes of his debut before the fans turn on him, or two months tops if he's going to be a regular on-air personality.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Sucked, having seen Sting in TNA for the last 2 years, its not something I want to see again. Fun he showed up but the hype will wear off in 2 weeks, TNA got the best out of his twilight years.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Queendom9617 said:


> Stupid. WWE relying on another 50+ star because they know their product sucks and you all buy into it like sheep.
> 
> Glad I haven't watched this terrible program in a few months.


There's a difference between approving of what you're seeing and approving the reason why you saw it.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

12 years too late. Great to see him in a WWE ring though.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



x78 said:


> AFAIK his back isn't destroyed like Hogan's but I'm pretty sure you're going to be extremely disappointed if you think he will be able to put on anything like a passable match by today's standards. Absolute best case scenario is a Mark Henry type match where his opponent bumps and sells like crazy, which again I doubt will really happen if he's going to be wrestling HHH. Like I said, I give it 5 minutes of his debut before the fans turn on him, or two months tops if he's going to be a regular on-air personality.


It all depends on how he's used. If he's used too little, he's not going to get over with the WWE Crowd. If he's used too much, his age will show. Getting him good spots such that he can have a positive effect on the product to build him to WM would be ideal. I also have a feeling that his last match will be at WM32 vs Taker, not WM31.

Everybody is going to want a piece of having been in front of 100K fans and Sting vs Taker is the ideal match for that. Everything until then is build.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

^ I don't think you or these other marks fully appreciate how bad that match would be. Be careful what you wish for, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## KrisRiot (Oct 12, 2014)

The good thing about Sting is that it'll be perfectly in character if he shows up, waves a bat around, and doesn't wrestle very much. And I'll be happy to see that all the time between now and Wrestlemania. Because Sting is awesome.

And people can say what they want about old part-timers coming back. Sting coming to WWE for the first time is really a different situation than your average Batista.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

I haven't marked that hard in a while. Great moment.

Although I WISH he came out to the Crow theme.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

KrisRiot said:


> The good thing about Sting is that it'll be perfectly in character if he shows up, waves a bat around, and doesn't wrestle very much. And I'll be happy to see that all the time between now and Wrestlemania. Because Sting is awesome.
> 
> And people can say what they want about old part-timers coming back. Sting coming to WWE for the first time is really a different situation than your average Batista.


Not really. Fans complain. The audience loses interest. Bring an old guy back who is 20 years past his prime. Never fails to make you guys cream your jeans.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Queendom9617 said:


> Not really. Fans complain. The audience loses interest. Bring an old guy back who is 20 years past his prime. Never fails to make you guys cream your jeans.


you're just pissed because he made hhh look weak


man you are predictable


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



x78 said:


> AFAIK his back isn't destroyed like Hogan's but I'm pretty sure you're going to be extremely disappointed if you think he will be able to put on anything like a passable match by today's standards. Absolute best case scenario is a Mark Henry type match where his opponent bumps and sells like crazy, which again I doubt will really happen if he's going to be wrestling HHH. Like I said, I give it 5 minutes of his debut before the fans turn on him, or two months tops if he's going to be a regular on-air personality.


He had a good match in 2013 with Austin Aries.






He's still capable of taking bumps like anybody else, he took a few falls right on his back that didn't seem to affect him at all. He's been getting in better shape since TNA too, so I have no doubt he can still put on a good match.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Came home from work and went on wwe.com to go on the network and what do they have plastered all over the front page but Sting and HHH. What a fucking spoiler! On their own site! Assholes. Anyways it was still awesome even knowing it was coming.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

TheBandisBack said:


> you're just pissed because he made hhh look weak
> 
> 
> man you are predictable


I'm not pissed whatsoever Lol. I absolutely don't give a damn about Sting being written to beat up Triple H, Triple H had been boring for awhile when I stopped watching a couple of months ago. It's the point that the product sucks. You people know it does and you complain daily about how bad it sucks, but every-time one of your washed-up faves comes back (Like The Rock a couple of months ago) everybody loses their minds like it's the dawning of a new era and pretends WWE is turning over a new leaf when in a couple weeks time, it will be back to the same old, same old. I just don't think most of you are very bright tbh.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



Townes Van Zandt said:


> He had a good match in 2013 with Austin Aries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Austin Aries had a fantastic match with Mike Knox, this was more Aries than Sting.


----------



## KrisRiot (Oct 12, 2014)

I see whatever WWE is doing with Sting as a retirement party. You don't piss and moan about a guy being a little past his prime at a retirement party.

Sure, if he's going to be kicking around the main event scene for the next 2 years, taking the title and squashing younger talent with slow-ass matches, then I'll change my tune. But I don't think that's what we're about to see.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Has he always had such droopy shoulders? He needed shoulder pads pretty badly.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



Pillman's Pencil said:


> Austin Aries had a fantastic match with Mike Knox, this was more Aries than Sting.


I don't watch TNA so I can't really speak for that, but it doesn't matter if he was carried. The point is, that with the right opponent he can still put on a great match. Undertaker has been solid for the most part in the 2010s, it isn't really fair to judge his Lesnar match since he was injured so early on. If they're going to put him against Taker, I'm sure the match would be as good as it needs to be, it's more about the spectacle than the quality anyways. HHH and Cena are both good enough to bring Sting to a classic match as well.

People really underrate Sting as an in-ring performer as well, his late 80s-early 90s work produced classic matches with Flair, Rude and Vader among others. He's always been an awesome combination of agility and strength. He could fly around the ring and at the same time he could carry Vader around the ring on his shoulders.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



Townes Van Zandt said:


> I don't watch TNA so I can't really speak for that, but it doesn't matter if he was carried. The point is, that with the right opponent he can still put on a great match. Undertaker has been solid for the most part in the 2010s, it isn't really fair to judge his Lesnar match since he was injured so early on. If they're going to put him against Taker, I'm sure the match would be as good as it needs to be, it's more about the spectacle than the quality anyways. HHH and Cena are both good enough to bring Sting to a classic match as well.
> 
> People really underrate Sting as an in-ring performer as well, his late 80s-early 90s work produced classic matches with Flair, Rude and Vader among others. He's always been an awesome combination of agility and strength. He could fly around the ring and at the same time he could carry Vader around the ring on his shoulders.


I agree... Was Hogan/Rock a wrestling clinic? Nope. A lot of kicking out of finishers and posing. Sting can do the same.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

I jumped out the bed and starting cheering at the top of my lungs. My nephew looked at me like I was crazy, but after seeing how excited I was, he was excited too. I was trying to explain the importance of Sting to him, because he's never experienced The Icon or WCW! 

Truly one of the greatest moments in the history of the WWE!!!!!! THE STINGER HAS ARRIVED!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Queendom9617 said:


> Not really. Fans complain. The audience loses interest. Bring an old guy back who is 20 years past his prime. Never fails to make you guys cream your jeans.


Awww is someone mad 

You clearly started watching wrestling in the Cena era since you have no idea how big Sting finally being in a WWE ring means. 

Poor You.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Awww is someone mad


Well if you could read you would see I said I wasn't mad OR pissed. Lol. But use the old "Someone's MAD!" usually reserved for 14 year boys on Call of Duty.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Queendom9617 said:


> Well if you could read you would see I said I wasn't mad OR pissed. Lol. But use the old "Someone's MAD!" usually reserved for 14 year boys on Call of Duty.


Awe there there.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

It's about damn time. Just give him back the original theme though. That theme is a classic.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I just want to see him wrestle Helmsley, Undertaker, Rock (wishful thinking) and lucky new guy before calling it a career.

- Vic


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The only thing that I would have changed is; lights go completely dark, misty feel, that little kids voice, and pretty much the same entrance from '97 Starrcade.


----------



## Fazz003 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> The only thing that I would have changed is; lights go completely dark, misty feel, that little kids voice, and pretty much the same entrance from '97 Starrcade.


I was thinking the same thing bro. It would have given people unfamiliar with Sting more context as to what the hell he's doing. If they want to change the words slightly to reflect the authority rather than Sting's WCW storyline, his motivation would instantly obvious too.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Sting vs. Goldust please


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

No lie. I gave up on Sting after months of speculation about his return but his return tonight was epic!!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


> It's about damn time. Just give him back the original theme though. That theme is a classic.



What about the original song Man Called Sting? Now that's old school


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

STING WWE DEBUT WITH WWE FAMILY: http://youtu.be/Y023K_2jaKw

They used his old theme here. Why couldn't they use it tonight and then debut a mixed version later on 

That's like changing undertakers theme


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



Townes Van Zandt said:


> He had a good match in 2013 with Austin Aries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sting's in fantastic shape for his age, I've always thought of him somewhat as wrestling's version of Randy Couture. Look closely at how he's moving in that match. Jumping into the corners for the Stinger Splash, Gorilla-Pressing his opponent, throwing Dropkicks, reversing the suplex into the Scorpion Death Drop. He is more than capable of pulling out one last match, especially on a platform as big as WrestleMania and with months and months to prepare. 

Not to mention he's fighting the best heel of the past 15 years in HHH, who in terms of match quality and style matchup is a much better opponent for him than Taker. The Taker vs Sting dynamic was always going to be weird because in Sting's debut WWE match the fans are going to want to cheer him, but they're not going to cheer him over Taker. They weren't going to cheer him to beat the streak, and they aren't going to cheer him to make Taker 21-2. He needs to win his debut WWE match, so realistically the HHH match up makes a lot more sense.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

I fucking loved his theme


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> I fucking loved his theme


I just kept thinking of this. lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> Sting's in fantastic shape for his age, I've always thought of him somewhat as wrestling's version of Randy Couture. Look closely at how he's moving in that match. Jumping into the corners for the Stinger Splash, Gorilla-Pressing his opponent, throwing Dropkicks, reversing the suplex into the Scorpion Death Drop. He is more than capable of pulling out one last match, especially on a platform as big as WrestleMania and with months and months to prepare.
> 
> Not to mention he's fighting the best heel of the past 15 years in HHH, who in terms of match quality and style matchup is a much better opponent for him than Taker. The Taker vs Sting dynamic was always going to be weird because in Sting's debut WWE match the fans are going to want to cheer him, but they're not going to cheer him over Taker. They weren't going to cheer him to beat the streak, and they aren't going to cheer him to make Taker 21-2. He needs to win his debut WWE match, so realistically the HHH match up makes a lot more sense.


It would be pointless to see him face HHH at Wrestlemania because everyone would know Sting is going to win. 

We've wanted Sting Vs Undertaker since 1997 and we finally have a chance and are one step forward to finally having that, no matter what the match quality would be, it's just the shear sight of two legends being in the ring at the grandest stage of them all. 

He can face Hhh at Royal Rumble


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Great crowd reaction video from the bleechers...


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Sting is here! *only thread necessary**



Townes Van Zandt said:


> He had a good match in 2013 with Austin Aries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was in the ring with the GREAT MAN WHO EVER LIVED AKA A DOUBLE AKA INDY LEGEND. Of course he had a good match.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> It would be pointless to see him face HHH at Wrestlemania because everyone would know Sting is going to win.
> 
> We've wanted Sting Vs Undertaker since 1997 and we finally have a chance and are one step forward to finally having that, no matter what the match quality would be, it's just the shear sight of two legends being in the ring at the grandest stage of them all.
> 
> He can face Hhh at Royal Rumble


We know who's going to win at virtually every WrestleMania. Were you surprised when Austin beat HBK? Will you be surprised if Brock loses the title this year? That's not a reason to not do a match. If Sting faces Taker, we know who's wining as well. Taker is not going 21-2. 

Look, I'd like to see Sting vs. Taker, but given Taker's presumed health at the moment, HHH makes the most sense assuming Taker can't wrestle this year. And I'm positive Taker's final match is going to be at WM32 in Texas, so in that case why not do Sting vs Taker then, and have Sting win his match at WM31? The absolute last thing you do with Sting is have him debut at the Rumble, come on are you joking? You have to save the mystique for Mania.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> STING WWE DEBUT WITH WWE FAMILY: http://youtu.be/Y023K_2jaKw
> 
> They used his old theme here. Why couldn't they use it tonight and then debut a mixed version later on
> 
> That's like changing undertakers theme


I wouldn't go that far. Sting's theme changed several times in WCW. Most notably, when he changed from the Crow Theme to Metallica's Seek and Destroy. Sting only really had the Crow Theme from August 97 - September 99.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*How was Sting's Ovatoin. Do today's fans know him? Do they care?*

How loud was his ovation there live? Do the fans of today know who he is and care about him like people on this board do?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> We know who's going to win at virtually every WrestleMania. Were you surprised when Austin beat HBK? Will you be surprised if Brock loses the title this year? That's not a reason to not do a match. If Sting faces Taker, we know who's wining as well. Taker is not going 21-2.
> 
> Look, I'd like to see Sting vs. Taker, but given Taker's presumed health at the moment, HHH makes the most sense assuming Taker can't wrestle this year. And I'm positive Taker's final match is going to be at WM32 in Texas, so in that case why not do Sting vs Taker then, and have Sting win his match at WM31? The absolute last thing you do with Sting is have him debut at the Rumble, come on are you joking? You have to save the mystique for Mania.


So just because we know whose going to win every year doesn't mean it has to be done every year too. Those were just couple of examples. Did you know the steak was going to end last year? Did you know Rock was going over Cena at 2012 'Mania? 

Why can't he go 21-2? He's won 21 Wrestlemania matches in a row. It won't shatter his legacy at all if he lost to Sting. Which is why a match with Taker would make sense since some might believe Taker won't lose twice in a row, while some will. 

Or you could do that, but to wait another year for Sting and Taker? I know a year isn't a lot but who knows how their health will be. 

And why not? What's so bad about Sting wrestling at Royal Rumble? It'll bring up network buys and would make the PPV even bigger. 
Why should all big money matches happen only at Wrestlemania?
Royal Rumble is a pretty big ppv and having that headlining it with the Rumble match and Lesnar v Cena would help the subscriber count a lot. 

Now if it was him wrestling at Battleground or some other shitty ppv it would make sense to save the mystique. 

It would give a chance for Sting to be in the ring with one of the best and get some ring rust out.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

his hair man..yes he's old but god damn it's so distracting! DYE IT BLACK or wear hair extensions like the divas

lol


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Mifune Jackson said:


> I wouldn't go that far. Sting's theme changed several times in WCW. Most notably, when he changed from the Crow Theme to Metallica's Seek and Destroy. Sting only really had the Crow Theme from August 97 - September 99.


Not even that long since he was using the wolfpac music throughout 98 as well


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: How was Sting's Ovatoin. Do today's fans know him? Do they care?*


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

T-Viper said:


> Great crowd reaction video from the bleechers...


now that's how you mark out, insanity


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: How was Sting's Ovatoin. Do today's fans know him? Do they care?*

The PG Era fans learned to pretend to care as soon as there were rumours about him. Judging by the cheers children made during the 2k15 trailer, it sounds like the future looks bright, and maybe PG Era children are alright after all. But it was after it was clearly a Sting trailer, and during the worst part of the trailer that they did that, so I know they don't really care, at least care enough to know who Sting actually is.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Live reaction of Sting's debut from someone that was at the event, (not me, I found this on Youtube)


Lol wow. That's f'n amazing.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*



SUPER NINTENDO CHALMERS said:


> the one ppv i choose to skip :romo5.


yep - avoided as thought it would be a Super Cena night expecting to see the spoilers and him doing what he does best and all I saw was Sting cry


----------



## MH936788 (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: How was Sting's Ovatoin. Do today's fans know him? Do they care?*

Personally I do not care for a 55 year old making his debut in WWE when there are a barrel load of young guys with talent they aren't pushing.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Noe please Taker come back for one match... Would love it. If not HHH vs Sting would be awesome as well


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cannot wait to watch this PPV when I get back from Uni!


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

I should warn you Triple H does not carry anyone well at all, see Scott Steiner.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Oliver-94 said:


> Cannot wait to watch this PPV when I get back from Uni!


Just skip to the last match.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Any good "Sting WWE debut Live reactions" youtube videos out there?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll be very honest here...Sting vs. Undertaker doesn't necessarily have to happen at this point. This is something that we could have seen 10 years ago, but now if we see it many of us will be disappointed as both partcipants are nowhere near what they once were. 

Anyway, very impressed to see Sting make his WWE debut tonight. That was an amazing entrance that I think no one saw coming. I think it would be interesting to see Mr. McMahon make Sting the new General Manager/Authority.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Sting was meant to debut at Wrestlemania 19, but instead Roddy Piper interfered in the Hogan/McMahon match, they then announced Goldberg's signing after instead, what made him go to TNA was Triple H burying Booker T.

True story.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Sting was meant to debut at Wrestlemania 19, but instead Roddy Piper interfered in the Hogan/McMahon match, they then announced Goldberg's signing after instead, what made him go to TNA was Triple H burying Booker T.


Wrong. Sting was supposed to debut at Wrestlemania 18 against Kurt Angle according to former head writer Dave Lagana. Rock burying Booker and the full-time schedule killed the deal.

- Vic


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Never thought I'd see the day. Fuck the haters, don't care what everyone else thinks tbh, esp the kids on here, for people like me who have been watching since the 80's, this is fucking awesome. 

Why did they change his music though.

Either way, major fucking massive :mark:

Will we get Sting/HHH now? I honestly wouldn't mind that tbh.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuck yeah. Marked harder than I've done in awhile. The STINGER! :mark:


----------



## Keakone (Nov 14, 2014)

I personally marked out like I would have if it happened 10 years ago. Its a shame that most young WWE fans will have almost no idea about how big it is...


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Ehhh... this better not lead to HHH/Sting at Mania. Just sayin


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

I fucking screamed at 10 to 4 in the morning with excitement, I live at Uni so I am sure I woke quite a few people up  #sorry #notsorry. Best moment ever, anyone who's a WWE fan knows how important this is. Sting vs HHH sounds amazing. Sting vs HHH, Sting vs Wyatt, Sting vs Undertaker. The three I want to see the most.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: How was Sting's Ovatoin. Do today's fans know him? Do they care?*



> Do the fans of today know who he is and care about him like people on this board do?


hence why they put him in the video game and released his DVD in case they didn't. 

- Vic


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: How was Sting's Ovatoin. Do today's fans know him? Do they care?*

Kids knows a lot about guys like Sting Or Goldberg. You always have a twelve year old kid asking for goldberg return in wwe comments section. This is Sting dammit. You thought he would get gran master sexay pop?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: How was Sting's Ovatoin. Do today's fans know him? Do they care?*

Next to Bryan winning the title at Wrestlemania, Sting's debut was easily the biggest pop of the year.


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

12 years too late but I'll take it


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

It was an amazing sight. 

I've been a fan of wresting for over 20 years, and Sting is one of the most important figures in wrestling within that time. He's also one of my favourites, and I'm really happy that he has decided to end his career in the big leagues.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

As much as Sting/Taker is a great spectacle, I'd love Sting/Trips.

There I said it. They could buikd a great story over the next few months, esp after what happened last night. 

Wonder when we will see Sting next.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> now that's how you mark out, insanity



That video just made me realize that they just gave Ziggler the only moment as big as breaking the streak. Sting's debut is something that has been talked about for so long and for it to happen that way was beyond epic. Maybe getting a wrestling mind like Sting in the creative room is just what the WWE really needed.

That entrance for Sting is badass too. Sting v. Taker at WM32 presumably will be one of the coolest moments in WWE history. Lets just hope it actually happens.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

I was more excited for Dolph Ziggler winning for his team and not Cena as I thought.

It was Dolph's night. He is the future while Sting is the past. I can't be too excited for Sting, knowing that he is old and probably will just job like RVD and Jericho. Also his theme song killed it for me.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

T-Viper said:


> Great crowd reaction video from the bleechers...


For anyone who said the crowd didn't blow. 1:35 and you can STFU now.


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW (Sep 15, 2014)

Ethan Carter III and Magnus suck! I can't believe how many people buy Mike Tenay's insincere appraisals, he's got a job to keep children. Great to see Sting is here. If done correctly, he will be a huge draw until the day he decides to retire and even after with the dvd documentary, merchandise etc...


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!

I just finished watching it now and hadn't seen any leaks or spoilers all day. I haven't felt that way about a wrestling moment in fucking years, it was like my childproof all over again!

I don't even know what to say I'm fucking speechless but that is easily one of the greatest moments in the history of this business. Unfuckingbelieavble and I can't believe it actually happened.

The possibilities are endless now.

What a fucking moment! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

I really dont understand the complains about his shape. If anything, he looked in great shape. How many years have passed since we saw such a good deathdrop? The hair and the clothes were the problem.


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW (Sep 15, 2014)

Flair and Michaels had a masterpiece when Flair was almost 60 and Sting looks like he's in better shape than flair was at the time. Ideally Sting would have great matches with Ziggler or Kidd, but the money making angles are with HHH, Cena, Rock etc... The only way Triple H would mess up a match with Sting is if he tries to pull a match like he did with Orton at Wrestlemania where there was too much slow paced psychology and not enough action except for the cool beginning. Either way i guarantee the Sting match would be better than that at least.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

:lol

- Vic


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Needs to dye his hair dark again


----------



## Carpe-Diem (Feb 24, 2014)

Brah, the naive little shits in the crowd had no idea who he was, brah.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Was i the only one like Sting.....OMG...*











you look so FUCKING OLD!!!!
stay at home, TNA has lefted you so washed up.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Was i the only one like Sting.....OMG...*

He looks the same age as HHH.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Was i the only one like Sting.....OMG...*



Tavernicus said:


> He looks the same age as HHH.


HHH doesnt have a really bad comb over....


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Was i the only one like Sting.....OMG...*

Bullshit.


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

When I watch it tonight even though I already know my reaction will be this,

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4

I will probably NEVER mark so hard again, my first ever favourite and joint all time favourite in WWE


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Was i the only one like Sting.....OMG...*



redapple said:


> HHH doesnt have a really bad comb over....


Dean Ambrose does the same pretty much, problem with him too?


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Was i the only one like Sting.....OMG...*



Xderby said:


> Bullshit.


HD showed that thin ass hair off so good. even the Hogan looking better.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Was i the only one like Sting.....OMG...*

I thought so too. And my girlfriend who seldomly watches wrestling with me even said..."wow hes aged a ton from the last time I saw him on that other show!" Not a fan of Sting at all, but I have to admit, I still marked.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Was i the only one like Sting.....OMG...*

who let granddad out of the nursing home...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking at it, yeah his hair would have been more fitting being black, but it's not THAT big of a deal IMO. It's not as if it was Pink or anything. He may dye it darker on his next appearance.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Was i the only one like Sting.....OMG...*

unk2 naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah he looked good IMO


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I know sting wants one more and done, but I think wwe wants/has made a deal for Sting to do a few matches. I can't see wwe letting Sting just do 1 more match. They are going to want a few out of them.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

It was almost 4 am and I marked the hell out! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

What a historical moment!


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Sting is my favourite American wrestler of all time. I hate HHH. Sting Deathdropping HHH! Causing the downfall of the Authority. Pretty damn cool.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

KastellsPT said:


> It was almost 4 am and I marked the hell out! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> What a historical moment!


I fell asleep at 3.30 and woke up at 4.10 haha. Devastated.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

That crowd reaction video was awesome. Made me smile. I don't think the crowd were bad at all. There were "this is awesome" chants & an awed silence. I don't think it was a dead crowd silence at all. I think people were in awe of the moment. And rightly so.

I quite liked his music. He had unique music in TNA too. Happens. We'll get used to it. Themes change.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: How was Sting's Ovatoin. Do today's fans know him? Do they care?*

I know him, I don't care

Every elimination in the match got a bigger reaction than him


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Marked like I've never marked before. I can't explain the excitement, the happiness. Sting has finally arrived after all the years of speculation.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Since last night I have watched it many times. The new theme isnt bad, it's just not needed. When you have the classic crow theme, the best entrance music in the history of pro wrestling, you dont need to change it. If it aint broke dont fix it. 

The final seconds, when he is walking out and at the same time ziggler is covering rollins for the pin, are also fucking awesome.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Was i the only one like Sting.....OMG...*



Tavernicus said:


> Dean Ambrose does the same pretty much, problem with him too?


Sting is balding on the crown, whereas Dean seems to have a receding hairline. WWE should buy Sting some of this stuff lol:


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

That was fantastic! His debut was perfect since he interfered and helped the babyfaces quite often in WCW when they fought the NWO. If Sting never came back after this, I'd still be satisfied with his time in the WWE haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Hah. So happy this morning. Can't believe it. I was nervous when HHH finally threw that punch that Sting was going to throw some shitty punches and be afraid to do a back fall. That Death Drop looked crisp as fuck. He went back hard as a bitch. Now.....that doesn't mean that he isn't regretting it this morning, but as an image he actually looked like he's serious about this. 

Hopefully HHH isn't his only match. I think it's a fair rivalry as they are both very intense characters, but if we only get 1.....I want it to be better than HHH.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Was i the only one like Sting.....OMG...*



jbhutto said:


> Sting is balding on the crown, whereas Dean seems to have a receding hairline. WWE should buy Sting some of this stuff lol:


At first I was like......damn they let him look old as a bitch. Since then I've accepted that at least he's keeping it real.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

It was a cool moment to finally see it happen, he looked in decent shape and him and HHH played the bit in the ring perfectly, let the crowd react and the Deathdrop looked really crisp

Sting/HHH sounds good to me although I hope it isn't the only time we see him in the ring


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

I thought he was washed up and should retire? That's what everyone on this side of the forum was saying when he was in TNA. Your all a bunch of hypocrites, this is why no one gives a shit about your opinions because you can't see your own blindness.

Anyway sting :mark: :mark:


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Sting vs Triple H Feud :mark:

I like the new theme as it is very similar to the Crow theme, I would have loved him to keep that theme but that debut was worth the wait.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Wow, just watched the YouTube video of Sting's return. Glad to see him finally in a WWE ring. I was on wrestlezone.com during the PPV, and knew Sting would be involved in the show, but still it was a epic debut.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

I guess I'm the only one that didn't give much of a reaction to this. Mabye if we didn't know he had anything to do with WWE I would have been surprised.. I don't know what I can look forward from him in the WWE..especially in a fued with HHH and not taker atm.


----------



## philsphan26 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: How was Sting's Ovatoin. Do today's fans know him? Do they care?*

Looking for the answer to this as well. Anyone there? Please post how the reaction was.


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

I thought I would never see Sting in a WWE ring, thank you WWE!!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: How was Sting's Ovatoin. Do today's fans know him? Do they care?*

Yes, they care!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I can't help but feel this is going to overshadow the dramatic big show heel turn.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

My biggest fears have been confirmed.

Sting deserves something much, much, infinitely bigger than the kind of introduction he got.

And yes, comparatively speaking the crowd were not good at all. They made some noise, but...all in all Sting got less of an ovation than Chris Jericho does. Which is a travesty. He should have been built up, hyped up, and received the greatest welcome since Hulk Hogan's return last decade. Instead...we got this.

The WWE has truly managed to kill the spark of wrestling if an icon of such epic proportions such as Sting is only allowed HHH's scraps. 

This is not how it should have gone down.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

I marked hard, something I thought i'd truely never see was sting in the wwe.

Triple H and Stinger doesn't even sound too bad. Epic!


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

The Devil finally needs a snow shovel


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

jackbhoy said:


> I thought he was washed up and should retire? That's what everyone on this side of the forum was saying when he was in TNA. Your all a bunch of hypocrites, this is why no one gives a shit about your opinions because you can't see your own blindness.
> 
> Anyway sting :mark: :mark:



this is true.. Sting at 55 in TNA : Washed up old looser, Sting at 55 in WWE : OMG THE ICON THE LEGEND.

All I have to say, I can see how people may seem hypocritical..it's just that TNA has been sucking so bad since 2010 all the shit around the GOAT is blocking the view.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm predicting HHH vs Sting at the rumble or tlc, then Sting vs Taker at wm31


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

BlueRover said:


> My biggest fears have been confirmed.
> 
> Sting deserves something much, much, infinitely bigger than the kind of introduction he got.
> 
> ...


Τhere were only two ways to do it: either hype him and have him debut just for the fans to welcome him as you describe, or keep it a surprise and immediately insert him into a storyline. Although I would prefer the first, I dont have a problem with what they did.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

If Sting were to show up on Raw, I'd mark out equally as hard as I did last night.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I knew Sting's new theme sounded familiar










I actually think his new theme is great. It fits his character very well, yet it also sounds like the theme came straight out of the 90s. It partially makes me wonder if the theme wasn't a unused Taker theme from the late 90s. 

However, as great as it is, I still wish they went with traditional Sting theme, and had him come down from the rafters. Even if only for his debut. That would have been amazing.

Still, I feel like they manage to not fuck up his debut. They did it at a PPV historic for debuts, and it was in an extremely entertaining match with lots of twists and turns and Sting made a huge impact.

One thing to take away from this immediately is that we can put the worries of Sting not being cleared to wrestle to rest.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

etrbaby said:


> this is true.. Sting at 55 in TNA : Washed up old looser, Sting at 55 in WWE : OMG THE ICON THE LEGEND.
> 
> All I have to say, I can see how people may seem hypocritical..it's just that TNA has been sucking so bad since 2010 all the shit around the GOAT is blocking the view.



I've personally never called Sting an old washed up looser. But for years I knew Sting was above TNA, Sting deserved to be in WWE in front of thousands of people cheering his name rather than in a house show dump with a woman who doesn't know anything about wrestling. Sting in his debut has rocketed to the top like he should, and I can't wait to watch his Wrestlemania moment.


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

Seriously though, who cares about Sting LOL


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

LadPro said:


> If Sting were to show up on Raw, I'd mark out equally as hard as I did last night.


If they are smart they won't, they should just have him make a bunch of random appearances and sitting in the rafters like his first Crow run.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Meh, Sting was my childhood hero but I've seen him so often in the last few Years in TNA so I was far away from feeing shocked or caring too much. It was sorta nice seeing him in a WWE ring however Triple H isn't really on his level, the staredown didn't feel as epic as it should have because of that, he should have debuted in a Taker, or Cena segment/match at worst. Beeing overexposed in TNA + staredown with Triple H = Underwhelming reaction and debut for me.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

dude needs to shave his old man hair.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Alex said:


> dude needs to shave his old man hair.


You could say that about Dave Mustaine.


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

I honestly thought I was looking at Bruce Jenner for a minute but dammit THIS IS STING


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Arcturus said:


> You could say that about Dave Mustaine.


Dave Mustaine isn't trying to be a believable physical threat to someone who looks like Triple H. 

All I saw was my grandad when I saw Sting.


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

His debut was meh because no one really cares anymore. Hes about 7 years too late. Sting missed his chance to have a huge run in the WWE. Im sure half of the crowd last night didnt even know who he was


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: How was Sting's Ovatoin. Do today's fans know him? Do they care?*

You care enough to post here.


----------



## Cameron. (Mar 21, 2014)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I knew Sting's new theme sounded familiar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Great find. I agree with you, his debut was pretty cool. However, I would say they haven't had the best luck with entrances from the rafters, and it may be a good thing that they held off on that.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I've never been hyped about Sting in WWE but I have to admit that they executed the whole thing so well that they have my interest and I marked out a little bit. I also don't understand what people are complaining over the reaction for. So the initial pop wasnt groundbreaking? Big deal. I'm sure a lot of folks there don't even know who the hell he is, I'm talking about the younger contingent here. But when he got in the ring the reaction was awesome and made the staredown feel very special. I swear some of you are just never happy. He finally debuts and it's still not good enough. He didn't debut against Taker so it's ruined. He didn't have a bat so it sucked. He didn't have his real music so it was awful. The crowd didn't pop for him the way I wanted them to so he should never have debuted to begin with. If he confronted Cena it probably wouldn't have been good enough either and you'd be begging him to confront HHH. He confronts HHH and it should have been Taker. I'm sure if it had been Taker they would be too old or it wouldn't live up to the hype. Whatever, there's no winning with some of you guys. The only genuine complaint anybody should have is about Sting's hairline because it genuinely did look terrible. The rest was booked and sold to perfection. They got me excited about something I previously had no interest in. Job done.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

The entrance music was perfect sting. Even better than his WCW music. It felt like music The Crow would walk out to.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> I've never been hyped about Sting in WWE but I have to admit that they executed the whole thing so well that they have my interest and I marked out a little bit. I also don't understand what people are complaining over the reaction for. So the initial pop wasnt groundbreaking? Big deal. I'm sure a lot of folks there don't even know who the hell he is, I'm talking about the younger contingent here. But when he got in the ring the reaction was awesome and made the staredown feel very special. I swear some of you are just never happy. He finally debuts and it's still not good enough. He didn't debut against Taker so it's ruined. He didn't have a bat so it sucked. He didn't have his real music so it was awful. The crowd didn't pop for him the way I wanted them to so he should never have debuted to begin with. If he confronted Cena it probably wouldn't have been good enough either and you'd be begging him to confront HHH. He confronts HHH and it should have been Taker. I'm sure if it had been Taker they would be too old or it wouldn't live up to the hype. Whatever, there's no winning with some of you guys. The only genuine complaint anybody should have is about Sting's hairline because it genuinely did look terrible. The rest was booked and sold to perfection. They got me excited about something I previously had no interest in. Job done.



100% but what do you expect him to do about his harline? you cant grow a hairline back lol. Unless you mean she should have dyed his hair black then I agree.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

I seem to be the only one who thinks Sting has a couple great matches left in him. He's never been a _great_, but he's damn good for what he is. Given the big stage and probably HoF spot I can see him putting his all into having one more classic.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ambroseguy said:


> 100% but what do you expect him to do about his harline? you cant grow a hairline back lol. Unless you mean she should have dyed his hair black then I agree.


Ha, I know. It's just a little thing but it does make him look a little older than he's trying to come across. It's nothing major though. So long as they tell a convincing story, hairlines be damned.


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

Unreal moment. I don't care if the dude is 95 years old, it's Sting in the WWE!


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Pudie said:


> I seem to be the only one who thinks Sting has a couple great matches left in him. He's never been a _great_, but he's damn good for what he is. Given the big stage and probably HoF spot I can see him putting his all into having one more classic.


No you are not. The man can easily have a historic one year run from mania 31 to 32.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Is the whole thing segment online anywhere to watch again in hd?


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

BarneyArmy said:


> Is the whole thing segment online anywhere to watch again in hd?


Mirrored and not in hd but here you go


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

*Re: How was Sting's Ovatoin. Do today's fans know him? Do they care?*

Who the fuck is he? an afterthought who should never debuted.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

As soon as I heard those crows, I pretty much passed out.


----------



## bill141 (Oct 8, 2014)

Cant wait


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: How was Sting's Ovatoin. Do today's fans know him? Do they care?*



T-Viper said:


>


:lmao This is awesome. Seems like it was mostly older guys in the beginning but when people realised what was happening they all joined in. Great moment and it's always fun to hear people marking the fuck out like that. Good stuff.


----------



## philsphan26 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: How was Sting's Ovatoin. Do today's fans know him? Do they care?*

lol at people who don't know Sting. This guy WAS wrestling and deserves it all


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: How was Sting's Ovatoin. Do today's fans know him? Do they care?*

That guy marking out :lmao


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

I never watched WCW growing up.

I thought Sting in TNA was crap.

Kudos to WWE for making me care about Sting again, in one night.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Great old school moment.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks his debut would have been a hell of a lot cooler if they did lights out lights on with him sanding in the ring face to face with HHH? Also their stare down was too long. I feel like half of that crowd didn't now even know who Sting is.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yay!!


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

Eat The Witch said:


> Am I the only one who thinks his debut would have been a hell of a lot cooler if they did lights out lights on with him sanding in the ring face to face with HHH?


That would have been awesome, but I have no problem with how it happened either.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Sting deserves a major send off and WWE is the place. TNA was an insult to Sting in my opinion and I'm happy that those days are behind him. Let's remember the man from WCW and ignore the TNA run. Sting CAN still go in the ring so I'm hoping for a little Retirement run leading to a massive send off, this man has earned it, he's made history in WCW and made history last night with his debut. 

Dream matches.

Sting vs Triple H.
Sting vs Bray Wyatt. 
Sting vs John Cena.
Sting vs The Undertaker . "YES I still want to see this match, only if Taker can do it, even if I have to wait until WM 32, so be it".


----------



## Malefic (Jul 20, 2014)

It's the same music they used for the WWE game promo. I remember everyone on here marking out for it. 

It still sounds amazing. Ya'll are whiners.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

This is what we have to look forward to, a 50 year old man botching and giving us a gimmick which got tired 15 years ago. 

Who in the WWE is good enough to make this guy who can barely walk look good?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sting debut with Crow theme overdub:


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Don't care. Never liked him.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: How was Sting's Ovatoin. Do today's fans know him? Do they care?*

It seemed like he got a pretty good pop, I think people definitely know who he is.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

The5star_Kid said:


> Who in the WWE is good enough to make this guy who can barely walk look good?


Take your irrelevant opinions somewhere else 5 star "kid".


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The5star_Kid said:


> This is what we have to look forward to, a 50 year old man botching and giving us a gimmick which got tired 15 years ago.
> 
> Who in the WWE is good enough to make this guy who can *barely walk* look good?


Hogan wasn't there was he?

And Sting is 55, actually 'kid'. Don't like it, GTFO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock said:


> Hogan wasn't there was he?
> 
> And Sting is 55, actually 'kid'. Don't like it, GTFO.


It finally happened, man! 

:mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Get that bullshit theme outta here. Killed my mark out ut


At first, I thought.... RAVEN'S BACK!?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

WBL Studios said:


> I never watched WCW growing up.
> 
> I thought Sting in TNA was crap.
> 
> Kudos to WWE for making me care about Sting again, in one night.


This.

I didnt watch wcw either, but something made me mark out at SS.


----------



## Andre_Swagassi (Apr 12, 2014)

Billy Kidman said:


> Next to Bryan winning the title at Wrestlemania, Sting's debut was easily the biggest pop of the year.



The Rock interrupting Rusev ..... I'll admit it wasn't bigger than the WM Daniel Bryan victory pop. But bigger than the pointless sting interference 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

1) Sting is 55 but it doesn't matter. He wears a body suit and full face makeup. It's like Goldust he could be 25 or 55 you have no idea really. We'll see how he moves in the ring (haven't watched any of his recent-ish TNA stuff) but I have a feeling they will be able to put together a good match or few matches with him.

2) When do you guys think we will get Sting/Trips? Is this really for a Mania match already or are they gonna do this at the Rumble or even *gasp* TLC? I mean TLC is only 3 weeks away and no WWEWHC match to help sell it, I think they will need to do SOMETHING Sting related especially after getting people all hyped up and wanting the people who bought in after free month to be happy...


----------



## VinceWTF (Oct 18, 2014)

*Is it me or is it me that Sting debut is 10 years to late*

Is it me? I was like "YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS" when I saw Sting, than I notice his hair was all Old looking lol. I don't mean to be disrespectful but he looked AMAZING in TNA, I just wish he never wasted his time in that shitty place and just joined WWE to begin with. He looks like he could just be a General Manager or something.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Is it me or is it me that Sting debut is 10 years to late*

Would you rather watch Sting in real-life WWE or watch Sting's old matches on the Network wondering what could have been if he had come?

I marked out to the moon last night.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

I had already given up on the PPV like 20mins in, glad I stuck around for the whole thing I marked out like a little kid!!!!


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Is it me or is it me that Sting debut is 10 years to late*

He could really do with dying his hair black and using the wcw theme, I mean come on that's his theme in wwe 2k15 but they can't use it on t.v? Hogan was 51 or something when he had the classic with The Rock, so I guess with a crowd going wild and someone decent for him to work with we could get a couple of decent matches. I would say Punk, Bryan or Jericho would get a decent match from him, but lol they ain't around.

My guess is some kind of gimmick match with Triple H like a street fight or something along those lines for his first match.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

I found the whole thing just to be very underwhelming. He just walked down the ramp with not as good music...one of his wost entrances and a feud with HHH in 2015 at 50+ years old just doesn't excite me. It could have been alot better.


----------



## Ghoshlad1989 (Jun 15, 2012)

his theme sounded like takers ministry theme


----------



## YesMan135 (Aug 10, 2013)

I wouldn't be shocked if tonight Mr McMahon announces Sting as the new Raw GM.I hope he announces Foley.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Sting looked good. He looked a bit different than how he was in TNA. Was more like early Crow Sting with a slow walk and expressions and all.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Is it me or is it me that Sting debut is 10 years to late*

Think there could be a chance that for the next handful of years he becomes the new Undertaker in as far as once a year Wrestlemania feuds for the company


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Is it me or is it me that Sting debut is 10 years to late*

My girlfriend was legitimately disturbed at how much I was marking out last night, I was also a few sheets to the wind, but went ballistic. Can we all agree that Sting returning and Authority out of power ....we cannot wait for Raw tonight? I've never been this excited about a Raw in a long ass time.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Is it me or is it me that Sting debut is 10 years to late*

Well Sting hasn't had a hit since 2000 in Desert Rose where he was carried by some Arabic guy so I'd say he's past his prime. He hasn't been the same since the fall of WCW.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The5star_Kid said:


> This is what we have to look forward to, a 50 year old man botching and giving us a gimmick which got tired 15 years ago.
> 
> Who in the WWE is good enough to make this guy who can barely walk look good?


That was a 'worked' botch that Roode capitalized on to retain the title. 

Russo booking, bro.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it me or is it me that Sting debut is 10 years to late*

Sting in 2004? yeah right, would've probably end up jobbing to HHH and Evolution on RAW with the way that the product was headed at the time. at least now they can do something special with him, and tie that into the HOF.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Is it me or is it me that Sting debut is 10 years to late*



RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Think there could be a chance that for the next handful of years he becomes the new Undertaker in as far as once a year Wrestlemania feuds for the company


I would actually prefer it, if he did the once a year wrestlemania and then ended up facing taker a year or 2 from now.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Is it me or is it me that Sting debut is 10 years to late*



PG Era Sucks said:


> Would you rather watch Sting in real-life WWE or watch Sting's old matches on the Network wondering what could have been if he had come?


Watch Sting on the WWE Network, obviously.. He's 52 year's old, who gives a shit now?


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Is it me or is it me that Sting debut is 10 years to late*



VinceWTF said:


> Is it me? I was like "YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS" when I saw Sting, than I notice his hair was all Old looking lol. I don't mean to be disrespectful but he looked AMAZING in TNA, I just wish he never wasted his time in that shitty place and just joined WWE to begin with. He looks like he could just be a General Manager or something.


I mean, sure, it's happening too late and his TNA career was mostly forgettable, but I'd rather see it happen than never happen at all. What happened last night was great and well executed. I don't expect Sting to stick around for an extended period and this is really one last hurrah for him. It's so far, so good.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Is it me or is it me that Sting debut is 10 years to late*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> He's 52 year's old, who gives a shit now?


The 42 pages worth, including your post TBH.

Think he's actually 55 too. He is not for you, fine. Then don't watch his segments/matches.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Is it me or is it me that Sting debut is 10 years to late*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Watch Sting on the WWE Network, obviously.. *He's 52 year's old, who gives a shit now?*


Real fans who are educated in the history of professional wrestling like me?......

Rather hes 50 years old or 100 years old it doesent change the EPIC fact that Sting is now an official member of the WWE Family/Roster. Something NO ONE EVER thought would happen.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: How was Sting's Ovatoin. Do today's fans know him? Do they care?*



T-Viper said:


>


The guy filming this sounded like he was having an prgasm when Sting came out :lol


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

fuck sting, armstrong is back!!!!!:mark:


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Is it me or is it me that Sting debut is 10 years to late*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Watch Sting on the WWE Network, obviously.. He's 52 year's old, who gives a shit now?


who gives a shit? all the people who marked out like krazy and made like 500 post about him today.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Saw this, his debut overdubbed with the 'Crow' theme:






Im still unsure on why exactly they changed his music TBH.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Never a fan of the guy,the character is god damn stale and boring IMO
Don't get wrong he is legend though.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The crowd didn´t react as much as you think they would. It was a great moment, only because Sting has never been in the WWE. That was literally the only difference between him and all the other washed-up hasbeens.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

hope flair gets involved with the hhh-sting program


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

As excited as I am to see where they go with this, I'm starting to think they fucked the debut itself up. After all the cool as shit entrances he did in WCW, WWE just have him... walk to the ring. 

There was no excuse for that. They could have used the sweet-ass hologram stuff for him instead of wasting it on Wyatt, even the standard lights-go-out-wrestler-appears would have been better than simply walking to the ring. 

They'll never get the chance to do anything like that again. This debut will only ever happen once and they kinda fucked it up IMO.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Please NO GM!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't mean to sound arrogant or like a "cranky older man", but I think some people who are crapping on the debut really don't quite grasp, or if that's too strong appreciate the history of Sting. The one guy who has always held out from oftentimes the world's biggest promotion and the glue of late Crockett/WCW, a star since freakin 1988 holding out this long and FINALLY we see him have a role in WWE after this has been one of wrestling's biggest questions for 12 years and before that a hypothetical "what if". Sting debuts here after it looked like Hunter was gonna pull off yet another screwjob, and Sting debuts to stop yet another prominent heel faction, which is a major part of Sting's legendary career. The Horsemen, The NWO, to a lesser degree of fame the Dangerous Alliance, even in TNA all the staples Sting stopped, and now a direct role in "ending" the Authority. Plays beautifully into the history of Sting and his quests to fight the good fight against the numbers of prominent heel factions. I have always been of the mindset of Taker or bust for Sting in WWE, but this was the next best thing and actually executed nearly to perfection minus some issues I have with simplified production that goes against what I imagined (wished the commentators shut up too but that's a minor nitpick). 

As for the close itself, I really, really enjoyed it. Dolph with a really nice, successful HBK 03-esque performance, the Big Show turn while cheesy giving Dolph's win that much more creedence, the plausibility of HHH pulling off another robbery complete with the callback to crooked ref Scott Armstrong, the sudden change of expression to timidness on Hunter's face when he saw the package for Sting, that perfectly done staredown as Hunter looks so confused complete with a pretty nice Scorpion Death Drop. After Dolph won HHH and Steph selling the event like someone died. There have been some better matches on the whole in recent times obviously, but in terms of pure endings, for my taste I can't think of a better pure ending to a match in all honesty since Michaels Taker at WM 26 with the only thing I can think of right now close being Bryan/Cena at Summerslam (considering I'm not really counting Daniel Bryan's celebration at Mania as part of a finish and I'm not near as invested in Punk as many of you so neigh to MITB 2011.)
Probably just me but I thought it was really, really well done.

On a last note: Sure this debut is coming very late in Sting's career, but at least in this case there is no chance of Sting getting thrown into a complete shuffle as would've happened had Sting joined the invasion angle (plus with Vince Jr's ego I highly doubt Sting would've gotten a fair shake anyway). I really wouldn't have wanted Sting to fight HHH/Evolution during the HHH show years either. Again, it would've been nice around 09 or so for Sting to come in and face Taker, but I take it Taker is saving up for a retirement match at 32, and as things stand this was a heck of a debut.


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry to the Sting fans, but I wasn't too impressed with the debut of Sting. It could have been that thinning hair, or the fact he wasn't wearing wrestling gear at all, but some old man pants with scorpions on them. 

Another gripe, that pregnant pause for the stare-down between HHH and Sting took the steam out of the crowd! If this was 2002 and it was Sting I would have been marking out, but his TNA run has just ruined the nostalgia I have for him. I can honestly say I would have preferred Angle returning at Summerslam to save Jack Swagger (that makes sense since it's a USA thing) rather than an old Sting jumping in to fight against the authority.

Let's be honest, are you really going to look forward to the promo work that will be done between Steph/HHH and Sting? That is just a formula to fast forward your DVR. 

You want this to be called one of the greatest debuts in history, you have to ignore the actual great debuts then: Y2J (everytime), Big Show, Undertaker as the biker, Kane, Tazz, Goldberg, Lesanar's return, etc. Sting's weird new music played, he strolled down the isle in a spotlight, slowly walked into the ring, stared forever and walked in a circle, kicked once, death drop, moved some people around, walked away. Not exciting.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm not going to lie, I just watched the overdub Sting Crow theme with his intro and to me they should have used his original WCW theme. But it could be that I've been a fan of Sting going back to the 90s so their's personal music bias there.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

webb_dustin said:


> Sorry to the Sting fans, but I wasn't too impressed with the debut of Sting. It could have been that thinning hair, or the fact he wasn't wearing wrestling gear at all, but some old man pants with scorpions on them.
> 
> Another gripe, that pregnant pause for the stare-down between HHH and Sting took the steam out of the crowd! If this was 2002 and it was Sting I would have been marking out, but his TNA run has just ruined the nostalgia I have for him. I can honestly say I would have preferred Angle returning at Summerslam to save Jack Swagger (that makes sense since it's a USA thing) rather than an old Sting jumping in to fight against the authority.
> 
> ...


More exciting then over rated Shawn Michaels who never did anything outside of the WWF/WWE, Oh wait he never left the WWE because he knew he would never make it anywhere else and never wanted to get hit in a Match. Michaels would have been killed in NJPW unlike Sting who worked some of the stiffest and best wrestlers with including one of the best feuds with a true great, The Great Muta.


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

*Anyone got a clip of Sting?*

Thanks


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Anyone got a clip of Sting?*






It's mirrored, but good quality at least.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


I LMAO when that happened.

HHH was like do you know whos ring your in right now bruh?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> :lol
> 
> - Vic


I always enjoyed seeing Sting, it's just TNA I didn't care for. lol

I watched on and off for a while, mostly in 2010.


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

I'll tell you one thing.

He looks a hell of a lot better in person than he did in 2K14.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

STINGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Pathetic crowd. Best YouTube comment says it all;

* 
damn this crowd was horrible. I wish this was a post wrestlemania crowd. He deserved a pop to blow the roof off the building. After years and years of speculation of his debut in WWE and all we got from the crowd was this? so disappointing .*

Downright shameful reaction to this guy debuting in WWE. It should've been a WM debut with a hardcore WM crowd, but they're bleeding out with the Network and resorted to this.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

wwffans123 said:


> Never a fan of the guy,the character is god damn stale and boring IMO


Crow Sting is the best gimmick/character in the history of pro wrestling.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*2010













JamesCurtis24 said:


> *I knew Sting's new theme sounded familiar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

WWE cheaping out on what's right. Pay for the fucking rights Vincent.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*



Smoogle said:


> awesome but his hair was distracting as fuck


Thought this exact same thing.. Looked like Ric Flairs hair.. I was almost hoping it wasnt him. Hair should be jet black and done in a much more appealing manner. Made him look way too old.

Nice debut but could have been a LOT bigger.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*



King BOOKAH said:


> Nice debut but could have been a LOT bigger.


The debut was moved forward in desperation.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Doesn't deserve anything from WWE.

Never wanted to go there before when he could still wrestle and fans didn't really want him to choose TNA. 

He's just using WWE to get a nice big payday and ego boost from a company he's done fuck all for.

A retirement match against Taker? Fuck off. Taker is WWE through and through. His send off should be his alone.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

This is probably one of the most botched debuts in wrestling history. It's certainly them most disrespectful. WWE is nosediving right into Russo-Era WCW territory. 25 years for this? Just a deliberately leaked rumor on Twitter? Then moving it forward to a dead crowd PPV just because the Network is tanking hard? Tragic and shameful.

Mark my words. This 'debut' may get its very own chapter in Alverez' 'Death of WWE' book. I guarantee you he's already got a roadmap in his head for that book.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I marked the hell out I won't lie.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

get hogan out said:


> Doesn't deserve anything from WWE.
> 
> Never wanted to go there before when he could still wrestle and fans didn't really want him to choose TNA.
> 
> ...


The Wrestlemania weekend is not about the WWE, it's about Pro Wrestling. Sting is vital part of Wrestling History and should and has every right to be there and celebrated.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

get hogan out said:


> Doesn't deserve anything from WWE.
> 
> Never wanted to go there before when he could still wrestle and fans didn't really want him to choose TNA.
> 
> ...


Wrong.

Sting is a Legend in the Pro Wrestling world. He was hesitant in joining WWE in the past yes, that was his pride I suppose but saying he is using them for a payday and it's an ego boost is ridiculous in itself. Also WCW is now apart of WWE, You know? the company that Sting was the Franchise player of, the face of WCW, it's fitting he finishes up in WWE. Sting and Taker will both get amazing send offs. 

Undertaker will have his moment and Sting will have his.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

get hogan out said:


> Doesn't deserve anything from WWE.
> 
> Never wanted to go there before when he could still wrestle and fans didn't really want him to choose TNA.
> 
> ...


I think you're missing the part where WWE actively wanted to sign Sting and has been selling Sting merchandise for the past few months (and seemingly very well, too). Sting never had to sign with WWE, but the fact that he was still in demand and was willing to offer his services for that demand is all he needs. If Sting is still something people want to see in 2014, that's enough.

And that's without even going into the fact that WWE owns WCW and thus WCW is a part of WWE history, so everything Sting did for WCW by the very nature of history and mergers, he did for WWE.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Vic Capri said:


> :lol
> 
> - Vic


You might be onto something here. :lol


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Did anyone else feel the presentation was a little off? It's not just the music, it's the fact that the lights stayed on rather than having them go off, and keep the fans guessing.
And the titantron looked like they'd stolen footage from Bray Wyatt.

It was a pretty good debut, and the crowd made up for it. But why did it seem so oddly halfhearted? Sting should have been drenched in darkness, and had the theme WWE _used to promote him!_ But he just comes out, without any real fanfare, without his bat, and it kind of fell flat :/


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Some of you are fucking retarded. There were incredibly loud "This is Awesome" chants. 

You were watching the wrong show if you thought the crowd sucked. The overreacting in here is idiotic as always.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought it was fantastic..

A match with Taker has to happen though


----------



## Wrage (Jul 4, 2013)

To quote my dear friend Snoop Dogg, "y'all be trippin". Sting's new music is "the shizzie", from the opening to the sweet guitar rifts, it will grow on you the more you hear it. And then you'll wonder how you ever could have hated it.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Lexrules said:


> The Wrestlemania weekend is not about the WWE, it's about Pro Wrestling. Sting is vital part of Wrestling History and should and has every right to be there and celebrated.


Hammer....meet nail.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

I really hope that Ric Flair gets involved with this Sting/HHH feud.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Zac512 said:


> I really hope that Ric Flair gets involved with this Sting/HHH feud.


Agreed

Then we'll see if Hogan is busy and call Nash too


Throw in the young guns like Big Show and Mark Henry and we have the feuds of a life time.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*



SUPER NINTENDO CHALMERS said:


> the one ppv i choose to skip :romo5.


Dude tell me about it :cry


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yawn Cena said:


> Agreed
> 
> Then we'll see if Hogan is busy and call Nash too
> 
> ...


Well Flair v. Sting is one of the greatest rivalries of all time and Flair is obviously an ally of HHH so Flair being involved and doing some promos makes sense imo. 

Yes, it's mainly about the prime current talent, but it's cool to have a little history and nostalgia mixed in also.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

TheFranticJane said:


> Did anyone else feel the presentation was a little off? It's not just the music, it's the fact that the lights stayed on rather than having them go off, and keep the fans guessing.
> And the titantron looked like they'd stolen footage from Bray Wyatt.
> 
> It was a pretty good debut, and the crowd made up for it. But why did it seem so oddly halfhearted? Sting should have been drenched in darkness, and had the theme WWE _used to promote him!_ But he just comes out, without any real fanfare, without his bat, and it kind of fell flat :/


There are various things that would have made it perfect. First of all he should have used the classic crow theme. Also the coat and pants looked cheap, he should have used the late wcw trenchcoat and tights. He should have had the bat. He should have dyed his hair black and slicked back. And while it seems like nitpicking, I am not a fan of this face paint design either. I want the design that makes him look "angry" like in my avatar picture.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

He looked like Bruce Jenner with face paint.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> Did anyone else feel the presentation was a little off? It's not just the music, it's the fact that the lights stayed on rather than having them go off, and keep the fans guessing.
> And the titantron looked like they'd stolen footage from Bray Wyatt.
> 
> It was a pretty good debut, and the crowd made up for it. But why did it seem so oddly halfhearted? Sting should have been drenched in darkness, and had the theme WWE _used to promote him!_ But he just comes out, without any real fanfare, without his bat, and it kind of fell flat :/


No it wasn't half hearted. WWE threw everything they had creatively at that match and it payed off.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

IDK if this was brought up yet but did anyone else notice JBL mention Sting as a 2 time NWA champion? He essentially mentioned TNA without mentioning TNA , they didn't do that with Christian though lol


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Just another has been that's taking a spot and wrestlemania payday from a wwe full timer that deserves it much more. funny how most the posters here hated him in TNA but once he goes to wwe its the best thing ever.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> IDK if this was brought up yet but did anyone else notice JBL mention Sting as a 2 time NWA champion? He essentially mentioned TNA without mentioning TNA , they didn't do that with Christian though lol


What's with JBL's all knowledge of sports facts?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TBH, yeah maybe his hair could have been better, yeah maybe his music could have been different, etc etc.

But at the end of the day, fuck it. Sting appeared at a WWE PPV, and took down HHH. How long have we been waiting for this, and yes his best years are behind him, everyone and their fucking nan knows that. We all had our own ideas what we wanted, but Sting is here and that is the most important.

All im saying is, for the true Sting fans, just enjoy it. We got what we wanted. Let's just see how it plays out from now on, eh.

I thought they would slowly build his debut up, but with the Network, i guess they just said "fuck it", and away they went. I do agree though above anything, the lighting should have been different IMO. The hair and the bat can come later if they really need it.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> No it wasn't half hearted. WWE threw everything they had creatively at that match and it payed off.


The match, sure. The match was great, a real solid main event.
But the debut was just a little lacking. It didn't seem to pack the punch it should've. It felt a little cheap. Low production values, mediocre reaction from the commentators, just not what it could have been.

But yes, the match itself was amazing.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> IDK if this was brought up yet but did anyone else notice JBL mention Sting as a 2 time NWA champion? He essentially mentioned TNA without mentioning TNA , they didn't do that with Christian though lol


No, He was the NWA World Champion when WCW still was under NWA and called the Champion The NWA World Heavyweight Champion. The WCW Title didn't come into existence until 1993.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock said:


> TBH, yeah maybe his hair could have been better, yeah maybe his music could have been different, etc etc.
> 
> But at the end of the day, fuck it. Sting appeared at a WWE PPV, and took down HHH. How long have we been waiting for this, and yes his best years are behind him, everyone and their fucking nan knows that. We all had our own ideas what we wanted, but Sting is here and that is the most important.
> 
> All im saying is, for the true Sting fans, just enjoy it. We got what we wanted. Let's just see how it plays out from now on, eh.


That's the mindset I have for this, too. There's been and still is so much negative with wrestling today, especially WWE. I'm just going to enjoy this for what it is. Sting is a huge star from when I _really_ enjoyed wrestling and has never set foot in a WWE ring, until yesterday. No matter how it goes, I'm just going to enjoy it for what it is. Longtime fans have waited FOREVER for this.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

The crowd was awesome, tv did them no justice


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Brock said:


> TBH, yeah maybe his hair could have been better, yeah maybe his music could have been different, etc etc.
> 
> But at the end of the day, fuck it. Sting appeared at a WWE PPV, and took down HHH. How long have we been waiting for this, and yes his best years are behind him, everyone and their fucking nan knows that. We all had our own ideas what we wanted, but Sting is here and that is the most important.
> 
> ...


If they are smart they will have him appear tonight too.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I wonder how pissed dolph Ziggler is that sting is here?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> IDK if this was brought up yet but did anyone else notice JBL mention Sting as a 2 time NWA champion? He essentially mentioned TNA without mentioning TNA , they didn't do that with Christian though lol


Yeah, they didn't mention Sting's TNA title wins back at Comic Con enough. I know TNA is the enemy, but they pose no threat now so come on!

- Vic


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Terminator GR said:


> If they are smart they will have him appear tonight too.


I can't see him appearing again for a while IMO.

Whenever his match is, i hope he goes for the Starrcade ring gear too TBH. 

The coat and clothing didn't really bother me last night. The music did at first, and kinda still does, but if they stick with their own version, then fair enough. Could have the Crow theme at Mania or something. 

'The Bat' may come in a promo or segment with HHH at some point too.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> I wonder how pissed dolph Ziggler is that sting is here?


Why would Ziggler be pissed? If it wasn't for him, HHH's interference would have cost him the match.

Sting didn't influence the outcome other than to counterbalance against HHH. Rollins still lost to Ziggler clean. It was Rollins who was going to win dirty and Sting who cleaned up the mess. Sting didn't do anything to Rollins.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Lexrules said:


> No, He was the NWA World Champion when WCW still was under NWA and called the Champion The NWA World Heavyweight Champion. The WCW Title didn't come into existence until 1993.


That was only one time though, and he held the NWA World Heavyweight Championship twice, the other time was in TNA.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> I wonder how pissed dolph Ziggler is that sting is here?


I'd bet that the answer is not remotely. He was just in arguably the most important match of his career depending what they choose to do with him going forward. Just because we seen Sting debut it doesn't mean that Ziggler's part in the match is completely overshadowed.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure both Rollins and Ziggler were marking out hard inside and for obvious reasons weren't able to show. They grew up watching Sting and probably wanted Sting to come into the WWE when they were fans and for him to FINALLY debut with those two in the ring would have been a great moment for Zig and Rollins.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's an idea... HHH is back and has his sledge hammer, just wrecking folks. Then after everyone has been wondering where is Sting and when will he return, he comes back to save another face in an improbable position (ala Dolph last night), but he comes with the best equalizer in professional wrestling history... his cold, hard, dark metal bat.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> I'm pretty sure both Rollins and Ziggler were marking out hard inside and for obvious reasons weren't able to show. They grew up watching Sting and probably wanted Sting to come into the WWE when they were fans and for him to FINALLY debut with those two in the ring would have been a great moment for Zig and Rollins.


I know both those guys were like... STING JUST TOUCHED ME!!


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Sting is here!*



quadsas said:


> AJ Styles, definitely


Wasn't Styles on Velocity years ago?


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

:kermit


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lexrules said:


> More exciting then over rated Shawn Michaels who never did anything outside of the WWF/WWE, Oh wait he never left the WWE because he knew he would never make it anywhere else and never wanted to get hit in a Match. Michaels would have been killed in NJPW unlike Sting who worked some of the stiffest and best wrestlers with including one of the best feuds with a true great, The Great Muta.


Lol wut? One of, if not the best ring worker of all time is overrated? Shawn Michaels worked the wrestlemania 14 main event with herniated discs in his back and you want to say he couldn't handle a couple of stiff shots? Is that you Bret?


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> IDK if this was brought up yet but did anyone else notice JBL mention Sting as a 2 time NWA champion? He essentially mentioned TNA without mentioning TNA , they didn't do that with Christian though lol


Um, what? He won the NWA title before TNA was even around with Crockett/WCW. 

Also, to the best of my knowledge, TNA has no affiliation with the NWA anymore and has not for quite some time. I think when Christian won the title they quit using the NWA or sometime around then. 

And further, the current NWA is not really the same organization it was when Sting won the title. I guess technically it has the name but that's about it. None of those promoters that made up the NWA in it's heydey exist anymore.

But anyway, the point is, I don't think JBL had TNA on his mind at all by making that statement. He was referring to his time with Crockett/WCW.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Fic Rlair said:


> Lol wut? One of, if not the best ring worker of all time is overrated? Shawn Michaels worked the wrestlemania 14 main event with herniated discs in his back and you want to say he couldn't handle a couple of stiff shots? Is that you Bret?


He couldn't and wouldn't. Shawn refused to work with Vader or Bulldog because they were to Stiff for him. He was a Momma's boy who Vince love in everyway so that was why he was pushed. There were MUCH better workers then him during that time period, the only reason Shawn got press was because by then the WWF had the country in their pocket because of Vince's muscle in high places, Which was also the real reason he won in the 80's because of his ties to illegal means.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Last time I marked out so hard was for Lesnar returning :banderas

I wish they had used the Crow theme though.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

herbski said:


> Um, what? He won the NWA title before TNA was even around with Crockett/WCW.
> 
> Also, to the best of my knowledge, TNA has no affiliation with the NWA anymore and has not for quite some time. I think when Christian won the title they quit using the NWA or sometime around then.


The NWA may indeed lack any current affiliation with the TNA at this point, but Sting's second reign as NWA World Heavyweight Champion did indeed occur when the belt was in TNA (the first of his two reigns occurring in Crocket/WCW of course); so yes they indeed did indirectly reference TNA without actually referencing it.


----------



## SeaM333 (Nov 24, 2014)

Dat hair doe! He should take some dye tips from Taker...lol. Still awesome to finally see the Stinger in a WWE ring! Big mark out moment for sure.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is the much talked about entrance video and theme


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Lexrules said:


> The Wrestlemania weekend is not about the WWE, it's about Pro Wrestling.


Tell that to Vince. You know, the man who created Wrestlemania. Think you'll find he'll say it's ALL about WWE.

Which is why he's (wrongly) trying to clamp down on independent shows that try to capitalise on the interest in wrestling during Wrestlemania week.

Wrestlemania is to benefit WWE and no-one else.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Debut could and should have been way WAY better, I'm dissapointed.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

get hogan out said:


> Tell that to Vince. You know, the man who created Wrestlemania. Think you'll find he'll say it's ALL about WWE.
> 
> Which is why he's (wrongly) trying to clamp down on independent shows that try to capitalise on the interest in wrestling during Wrestlemania week.
> 
> Wrestlemania is to benefit WWE and no-one else.


He tried and fail. The shows are still going on in a close enough area around SF. Vince is not stupid. He knows people want to see the HOF become a Pro Wrestling HOF and he knows for that to happen he needs to add those who never even stepped foot in the WWWF/WWF/WWE. Vince may be a lot of things but first and foremost he is a Pro Wrestling fan, always has been. He loves the history of Wrestling as much as any life long fan. It's why you see people like Antonio Inoki, Carlos Colon, Abdullah The Butcher, Verne Gagne, and soon to be Jim Crockett and Sting.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hazzard said:


> Debut could and should have been way WAY better, I'm dissapointed.


Look at the bigger picture. They at least didn't have him look like a complete bitch, knowing WWE they have a knack of fucking up the unfuckable.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm still in disbelief. If you told me one year ago, Sting was going to make his debut by beating up Triple H, I would've called you a liar. :lol

- Vic


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

Hope we would never see his old ass on TV again.


----------



## Kryten_2x4b523p (Nov 24, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> I'm still in disbelief. If you told me one year ago, Sting was going to make his debut by beating up Triple H, I would've called you a liar. :lol
> 
> - Vic


Well sir, they would have been lying because nobody knew a year ago.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Guess they could have mimicked his Starrcade '97 entrance, but maybe that would have looked like a rehash, and WWE do not like giving credit to something they fucking bought and own (WCW).


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Gametoo said:


> Hope we would never see his old ass on TV again.


We will and you will watch it. :agree::stupid:


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/sting-entrance-video-26849123

Sting's new WWE theme. I'm not feeling it.

- Vic


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Gametoo said:


> Hope we would never see his old ass on TV again.


Don't fucking watch, then you won't.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/sting-entrance-video-26849123
> 
> Sting's new WWE theme. I'm not feeling it.
> 
> - Vic


Remixed unholy alliance theme. Just use the fucking crow theme.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Remixed unholy alliance theme. Just use the fucking crow theme.


It is a good point TBH. They could have used any of his WCW themes (apart from Seek and Destroy). They used one for the damn video game.

Just seems strange, but that is WWE, doing it their own way. I would have thought they would have kept it the same Crow theme, but tweaked it a bit, ala Goldberg.

But hey, we are stuck with it now, so. :shrug:


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Lexrules said:


> Vince may be a lot of things but first and foremost he is a Pro Wrestling fan, always has been.


Vince doesn't even like the term "Pro wrestling". It's sports entertainment to him.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

Hazzard said:


> Debut could and should have been way WAY better, I'm dissapointed.


was you thinking what i was thinking, that sting should have hopped down to ring in the bunny costume and then unveil himself as sting as he's standing face to face with triple h


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Brock said:


> It is a good point TBH. They could have used any of his WCW themes (apart from Seek and Destroy). They used one for the damn video game.
> 
> Just seems strange, but that is WWE, doing it their own way. I would have thought they would have kept it the same Crow theme, but tweaked it a bit, ala Goldberg.
> 
> But hey, we are stuck with it now, so. :shrug:


Whoever thought changing his theme in debut would work is a fucking idiot, pure genuine retard. A remixed crow theme would have been fine. IMO it kind of took away that mystique with the new theme. They should have introduced him with the crow or remixed crow theme and then debuted the new theme later on.






They used it here but couldn't use it last night


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, they could have done what they did with Goldberg TBH. Had his WCW theme when he debuted, then tweaked/changed it later on.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

OMG it was so AWESOME! :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I also couldn't help but roll my eyes at JBL putting him over, to a split second later remembering he's supposed to be a heel commentator and saying "it's none of Sting's business". 

Im tired of his "tweener" commentary. If you're going to be a heel, go full heel. Cole saying 'Stinger' didn't help either TBH.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

get hogan out said:


> Vince doesn't even like the term "Pro wrestling". It's sports entertainment to him.


That's not true either. He uses Sports Entertainment one because it's more of a main stream and easier to markee and 2 The Product he offer's his fans is not Pro Wrestling, It's a form of Pro Wrestling with Drama and TV style story telling. Part of the reason other companies still use Pro Wrestling in their name or say they are Pro Wrestling. they focus more on the in ring story telling then the Soap Opera style drama the WWE does where acting out the feud comes before telling the story in the ring more times then not.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

:mark:

- Vic


----------



## Andre_Swagassi (Apr 12, 2014)

*Sting's Debut*

Wasn't a matter of if it would happen. But when, seeing as for months he was promoting WWE 2k15....

(So was it really a debut? Lol or more of just a first time he stepped in a WWE Ring...he's technically already debuted,)

But no serious, it's like 13 years to late in my opinion...was a fan of surfer sting to an extent...but once the "Crow" angle I was completely turned off by the Brandon Lee ripoff. 

During the invasion angle, it would've been good...

But to this Debut here.... 
(now I know most on here marked out for Sting , so I'm sure the responses will be just complete negative rebuttals but lets just seriously think this through) 

the Reaction from the crowd was fairly big, but not bigger than the reaction Seth and Dolph were receiving. (I feel the debut was not needed and an attempt to overshadow what WWE might have saw as a non exciting main event.... They didn't trust the young guys )

The debut was pointless....why mess interfere? Bringing justice to the WWE.? Don't like HHH? I mean what was the point? 

Sting serves no purpose in the WWE so why debut him in that fashion?

And last but not least Why Debut Sting (the proclaimed beloved WCW star, the "most anticipated debut") on a FREE PPV


Sting got debuted on a FREE PPV lol....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Sting's Debut*



Andre_Swagassi said:


> Why Debut Sting (the proclaimed beloved WCW star, the "most anticipated debut") on a FREE PPV
> 
> 
> Sting got debuted on a FREE PPV lol....
> ...


Presumably, more people would be watching a free PPV, though?


----------



## riahc3 (Feb 12, 2012)

His hairline?
His clothes?
The crowd?
His music?
No baseball bat?

See, this is why I call you idiots the Internet Wrestling Bitches. Because you are exactly (no offense to women) like little 15 year old female bitches. This is sports entertainment. I could give a fuck about his hairline.

Honestly, some of you need to get a cancer and die because the shit that you say is making us readers' IQ lower.

Anyways, some of us have been watching WWE for years and I must say, its been a LONG time since we haven't had a "impact surprise" like that. Epic. Amazing. Words cannot describe it.

I also love how the WWE did it: Network free this month. People, fans and nonfans, watch it for free. Out comes his mysterious character and who is he? Why is there so much talk about him? He hit a heel and won for the good guys! This is actually interesting....and they subscribe to the network. Great marketing.

Onto Sting: Awesome debut. Anything else would be too less or too much. There were people in the crowd that did not know who he was but that's OK. In 2014, same thing happens with NXT, TNA, etc. debuts. Its OK. 

I think the theme change was necessary. I actually listened to the dub version with the crow music and it feels off. A theme change is something NEW and this is obviously a new era for the WWE with HHH/Steph gone. Glad they went with a new theme.

Sting's future? Obviously his first match will be with HHH, which I have no problem with. HHH is a company man without a doubt and he was probably the first in line to get a match with Sting. Because of this, we may never get Undertaker/Sting.

Very glad on his debut and it was a historic moment for sports entertainment.

That being said, internet wrestling bitches: Time to change your tampons.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Shame he didn't use the crow theme, why license it for the game but not real life? Aside from that, great to see him in WWE at long last, looks in real good shape for his age, he was looking pretty bad in TNA not long ago.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

riahc3 said:


> His hairline?
> His clothes?
> The crowd?
> His music?
> ...



It would have been perfect if he would have used his old theme and his bat. But i agree with you, this people complain about every single thing a the point that it turns sad.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

There some cry babies in here you don't appreciate the superstar that Sting is.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Remixed unholy alliance theme. Just use the fucking crow theme.


Yes, but I like the new one too.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Although I had heard all the internet rumours about him appearing at Survivor Series, I didn't believe it. Then at the end of Survivor Series when that music started playing and the imagery on the tron signified him, i still didn't believe we'd see him so when he finally came out, I was so excited! We got a good face off, little physical interaction with HHH and he saves the day. Where do we go from here? Does he face HHH? I hope he does but not at WrestleMania, my hope is that they face each other at the Royal Rumble, with Sting going over so Sting get's the rub and is built up ready for WrestleMania. Will Sting become the new Raw GM? I hope not, I don't want to hear him speak, I don't want to see him every week. I want him to accept challenges, kick ass and bring that aura that he has to the big shows (including lurking in the shadows during Raw every now and then.)*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Sting showing up in the Fed period is a big deal, since he's been the most notable holdout in North American wrestling.

I look forward to seeing what they do with him. Lotta possibilities, since this is his debut. Wrestling wise...use him sparingly. I'd be fine if he did a Mania match or something, but no weekly contests please.

Anyway, now that Sting is in the WWE, we are that much closer to another WWE debut. I refer of course to STING MON. Believe it, once Hogan and he are in the same ring on WWE television, it's gonna happen.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

> Legendary professional wrestler Sting issued a statement this morning saying he is “deeply, deeply sorry” for arriving in World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) 13 years late for the WCW “invasion” angle.
> 
> “Traffic was terrible,” said the enigmatic star following his much-anticipated appearance at last night’s Survivor Series event.
> 
> ...


http://www.kayfabenews.com/sting-arrives-wcw-invasion-angle-13-years-late/

Hahahaha.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*



Smoogle said:


> awesome but his hair was distracting as fuck


true, but i do not care about his hair.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

As happy as I am Sting finally came to WWE, I'd have been even happier if he was the one in the 2-21-11 promos and returned to challenge and defeat Undertaker at WrestleMania.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Great moment, but he could have done with dying his hair and having his WCW theme rather than piece of shit he came out to.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

super cool but about 10 years too late to mean anything significant

still will be cool to see sting on raw and vince mcmahon ego must be through the roof because he can finally lay claim to the one guy who never could get


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

DAMN SON STING WIT DAT TNA BURIAL


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Sting Is Here...*



apokalypse said:


> Cena vs Sting @WM


:nowords:westbrook5:Korton:no :Oututtahere


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

An incredible moment, Like many others I have been waiting on this moment for years. It still feels surreal. 

HHH against the Stinger - build will be awesome.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Why Debut Sting (the proclaimed beloved WCW star, the "most anticipated debut") on a FREE PPV


because when you attract the most watchers possible, you strike the iron while it's hot by doing something big to try to turn them into subscribers. It was a great play by WWE.



> awesome but his hair was distracting as fuck


Agreed. Hopefully, he'll dye it black with some hair gel to slick it back to make him look younger.

*Re: KayfabeNews*










- Vic


----------



## Arandommark (Oct 21, 2014)

Goddamn raw is giving me some goosebumps with that intro


----------



## The_Hardy_Boyz_Sam (Oct 18, 2014)

I wish he had never sold out. But then again they always do.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

Poor Sting....

...been wanting a Dream Match with The Undertaker...

...getting stuck as another victim to the son-in-law's 30 minute snooze fest at WrestleMania :lol


----------



## anorir (Jun 28, 2011)

As someone who never watched WCW or really ever seen Sting do, well, anything, I'll look forward to seeing what he can do.

On the other hand.. why the fuck was the build up to Survivor Series all about the ''Future'' and the next big things and then they end it with a 55-year old man debuting? Like.. yeah wtf is that shit?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Immortal_Phenom said:


> Poor Sting....
> 
> ...been wanting a Dream Match with The Undertaker...
> 
> ...getting stuck as another victim to the son-in-law's 30 minute snooze fest at WrestleMania :lol


He still might get it tbh. Is Sting/HHH set it stone yet, even after what happened at SS.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

AWESOME live vid from SurSer :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> AWESOME live vid from SurSer :mark:


That is fucking great. Just shows the crowd were mental in most parts, it was just difficult to properly convey that to the TV audience.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

The sound of the live stream on the network didnt do it justice. The difference is huge.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> AWESOME live vid from SurSer :mark:


Got legit chills from just watching that video, the people who attended SS got a special treat. They experienced something no one will ever experience again.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The bat is in no way important for me. I don't for, one second, expect to see WCW's Sting in the WWE. I think we should see this as the next evolution of Sting. That's why new music for him doesn't bother me. For me, the bat was only brought into existence due to the numbers game he was facing against the NWO so not bringing the bat to Survivor Series makes sense. Plus he's a babyface and HHH is the heel. A babyface has no business bringing a weapon out against an "unarmed" heel. It's wrong booking and the kids would've seen Sting as weak straight of the bat (Pun not intended). It's just the lighting dammit! I really wish they'd have just turned the lights off, haha!

* Great post from another board and very good points imo.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> AWESOME live vid from SurSer :mark:


That's so great. I loved the guy's Joey Styles "oh my god!"


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm glad I saw Survivor Series without seeing any spoilers before hand.
I admit when it was getting near the end and HHH was interfering, I had a feeling Sting would come out. I know it's easy to say after it happens.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

I've never watched WCW so i don't know much about him. Anyways, it was an imposing and amazing debut :clap & he doesn't look that old or out of shape. I'm expecting matches.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Just dye the hair jet black and we're good to go! He should see whoever dyed nash's hair. Even big poppa pump would give them sympy


----------



## WCWWasAlwaysBetter (Nov 26, 2013)

I wonder if he'd be a candidate for a hair transplant. Oh well. I hope he's been working his ass off to get into the best shape possible.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

just wanted to say that whoever made that sting titantron vid is a genious. And the camera work when he came out was brilliant..it was just missing the crow theme but I liked this theme too.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Super epic moment


----------



## BillyKidman (Jan 3, 2012)

I was marking like a little kid from the moment I saw the scorpion in the titantron. Just a shame he wasn't holding the bat. And, f*ck you Cole (or JBL/Lawler) for not yelling 'SCORPION DEATH DROOOOOOOP!'.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Question about Sting's Debut*

Why didn't he have his trademark black bat with him? Let me guess it's not PG friendly. 

#blackbatvssledgehammer


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Question about Sting's Debut*

Kayfabe Reason: Probably didn't have the bat with him because he didn't need it, he was going one on one against Hunter and all he needed was himself.

Real Reason: Can't say.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Question about Sting's Debut*

They realized how dumb WCW was for letting him carry around a (fake when he used) bat.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

He left it in Dixie's office.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Question about Sting's Debut*

TNA got custody of it in the divorce.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Question about Sting's Debut*

All the baseball bats left St. Louis when Pujols went to Los Angeles.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Question about Sting's Debut*

He forget it at home.

- Vic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Question about Sting's Debut*

Because he used it in WCW. Same reason he didn't have his GOAT Crow theme song. Anything that WCW did that worked, WWE has to attempt to outdo it, and of course, fail. Still didn't ruin his debut, though. It was awesome. Just saying.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Question about Sting's Debut*

HHH told him not to bring it yet... :lol


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Question about Sting's Debut*

He didn't need a bat! He kicked ass clean!


----------



## Him Himself (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Question about Sting's Debut*



ShowStopper said:


> Because he used it in WCW. Same reason he didn't have his GOAT Crow theme song. Anything that WCW did that worked, WWE has to attempt to outdo it, and of course, fail. Still didn't ruin his debut, though. It was awesome. Just saying.


you're an idiot :ti


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Question about Sting's Debut*

Threads like this are what I hate about wrestlingforum.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Question about Sting's Debut*

I imagine WWE felt (correctly) that it would make him look weak if he needed it to take out HHH.

It's one thing for heel Triple H to need or choose to use a sledgehammer, another for an iconic babyface to make his WWE debut after a decades-long wait and not be able to get the job done one-on-one without a weapon.

And it's not like Sting never in his life had been without it. He used it or brought it mostly when he was going to step into a situation where he was going to have to fight off a team of nWo guys all by himself.

It's not like he showed up without facepaint for goodness sake.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Question about Sting's Debut*

They should have brought out his old tag partner RoboCop

Sting Teams Up With Robocop WCW Wrestling: http://youtu.be/Afr0xwde0Aw







I remember seeing that when I was 17 or 18 was so embarrassed I quit watching for a long time


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Question about Sting's Debut*

Sorry, but when I think of Sting I usually don't focus about a weapon. It's like wondering where HHH's sledgehammer is. It's an accessory that is not necessary.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Question about Sting's Debut*



Pronoss said:


> They should have brought out his old tag partner RoboCop
> 
> Sting Teams Up With Robocop WCW Wrestling: http://youtu.be/Afr0xwde0Aw
> 
> ...


I'm surprised WWE didn't have Robocop on Raw when the new Robocop movie came out.



NapperX said:


> Sorry, but when I think of Sting I usually don't focus about a weapon. It's like wondering where HHH's sledgehammer is. It's an accessory that is not necessary.


I get what your saying. Black Bat is a part of Sting's character is what i'm saying.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

As has already been said if Sting had brought the bat with him to the ring it would have only made him look weak in that he would have needed it to take down Triple H. So the no bat thing made sense. If you watch the Titantron video though, he's clearly holding the bat in most of the scenes he featured in, so WWE has not thrown the bat to the curb so to speak. When he makes his Raw debut it will likely to be to cut a promo and I would imagine he'd have the bat in hand with him for that.

All in all honestly I expected Randy Orton when Scott Armstrong hit the ring for the 3-count, but the instant I heard the crow I knew as JR would say "business was going to pick up". A great entrance even though I'm personally not a fan of the entrance music. With WWE owning the rights to all WCW entrance music that wasn't performed by a major band (i.e. they couldn't use Seek and Destroy by Metallica unless they paid Metallica to use it), you would think they would have just used the music that they used in WWE 2K15. Maybe this theme music will grow on me at some point, but to me it just doesn't seem to fit Sting. It's kinda got that dark cowboy vibe to it.

I do, however, like the way that it appears they are building Sting up to be and that is basically another Undertaker which I would imagine will lead to a showdown at Wrestlemania between the two. The question would be is will be Wrestlemania 31 OR 32? They are obviously building towards a match with Triple H. If it happens before Mania 31, then we get the Undertaker match in 2015. But I could see them holding off the Triple H match until Mania 31 and have Sting work a Lesnar-like schedule for the following year leading up to a match with the Undertaker at Mania 32. This much is certain though, with the shape Sting appears to be in, I don't think we're going to get just one "curtain call" match. I think it's likely he works as I said a Lesnar-like schedule where he works 3 or 4 PPV's over the course of a year's time with some select Raw dates.


----------



## Triforce (Nov 9, 2014)

I must say this was one of the best moves they have done all year! It's a shame the undertaker is no longer in the shape that he use to be because that dream match would be outstanding. However i do look forward to seeing what's in store for him!


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

brianbell25 said:


> As has already been said if Sting had brought the bat with him to the ring it would have only made him look weak in that he would have needed it to take down Triple H. So the no bat thing made sense. If you watch the Titantron video though, he's clearly holding the bat in most of the scenes he featured in, so WWE has not thrown the bat to the curb so to speak. When he makes his Raw debut it will likely to be to cut a promo and I would imagine he'd have the bat in hand with him for that.


It actually would have made more sense with the bat because if he walks to the ring with it HHH has reason to be scared of him. Then once he gets in the ring (bat in hand), they stare off for 10-20 seconds, then Sting lifts the bat up and points it at HHH, then after a few seconds he holds it off to the side and drops it on the ground. They're now mano a mano, they continue to stare... HHH starts doing his "I'm really angry now" heavy breathing... goes to punch Sting, ducks, kick to the gut, Scorpion Death Drop. 

It's very similar and some people will say it makes no difference, but those little nuances can take moments to the next level. The crowd would pop huge once he dropped the bat.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm actually cool with not using the Black Bat anymore. Even the removal of the Crow music is fine based on what they replaced it with. They're simply packaging him up for WWE audiences and giving him a WWE take on the character. Having him be like he was a decade and a half ago is stupid, as stupid as having him come out as Surfer Sting. Time moves on and characters need to progress. They're obviously not renovating the character, just tweaking it a bit based on the promotion.

And really.. having to depend on a prop to get your character over is a bit tacky. Even when HHH did it.

Now.. I could certainly see a Mania Match where HHH ends up resorting to the Sledgehammer, and then Sting magically finds a Black Bat Under The Ring to lay into Hunter with for a good crowd pop. But as a general use thing? Nope.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Reason Sting wasn't on RAW- "We've decided Sting wasn't getting over enough with the audience, so we have sent him back down to NXT and decided to repackage him as Borden Stevens." :vince5


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

After watching the debut countless times, the hair 'issue' hasn't bothered me as much as others. Given the circumstances, the whole thing was pretty great tbh, considering he had just a couple of days to fully prepare.

But I would say one thing, he doesn't really need to dye it to an extent, just if possible, gel it back so it doesn't 'stick out' as much, like he did for the interviews he's being doing up until now.

Still an amazing moment. :mark:


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Just watching his debut back again, and I realised, that the crowd he came out to regardless of how loud they were, was the largest he's experienced since 2001.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Brock said:


> After watching the debut countless times, the hair 'issue' hasn't bothered me as much as others. Given the circumstances, the whole thing was pretty great tbh, considering he had just a couple of days to fully prepare.
> 
> But I would say one thing, he doesn't really need to dye it to an extent, just if possible, gel it back so it doesn't 'stick out' as much, like he did for the interviews he's being doing up until now.
> 
> Still an amazing moment. :mark:


Since you are a big Sting fan, I would love your input on some (little nitpicking) things I mentioned in the last few days. First his clothes: this trenchcoat is too common, he must use one of the trenchcoats he had in late wcw with the scorpion logo on the back. Also, pants instead of tights looked ridiculous. And I am not a fan of this face paint design either, I want 1999 design like in my picture. What do you think? Anyone else's input is welcome of course.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

I think the big thing to remember as people have mentioned is that he was only told on Thursday he was needed for the show so he won't be in ring shape 

I would have preferred tights and his hair could have looked better but at the end of the day it didn't for me detract from what was a great moment 

Come WM time I think we will see a very different Sting in terms of his own presentation, have him do a couple of appearances in the rafters from now until RR and then you can really start pushing the storyline with HHH if that is where they want to go.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> I think the big thing to remember as people have mentioned is that he was only told on Thursday he was needed for the show so he won't be in ring shape
> 
> I would have preferred tights and his hair could have looked better but at the end of the day it didn't for me detract from what was a great moment
> 
> Come WM time I think we will see a very different Sting in terms of his own presentation, have him do a couple of *appearances in the rafters* from now until RR and then you can really start pushing the storyline with HHH if that is where they want to go.


If you think WWE are letting anyone near the rafters after 1998, you are sadly mistaken. 

The closest we will ever get to that is standing on top of HIAC or HBK's WM25 entrance.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Sting in WWE is Phenomenal


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Sting's shoot interview from 10 years ago:






- Vic


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Terminator GR said:


> Since you are a big Sting fan, I would love your input on some (little nitpicking) things I mentioned in the last few days. First his clothes: this trenchcoat is too common, he must use one of the trenchcoats he had in late wcw with the scorpion logo on the back. Also, pants instead of tights looked ridiculous. And I am not a fan of this face paint design either, I want 1999 design like in my picture. What do you think? Anyone else's input is welcome of course.


I just think this the Sting he will portray now tbh, I doubt we will get the WCW version, with the clothes or the exact paint. 

When he wrestles, i'm sure and I hope, he goes back to something similar on what we saw at Starrcade '97.

And I'm sure his hair will be 'better' next time around for the people complaining about that. But don't do expecting miracles or a radical change.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

When you look at his entrance video you see him with the bat it certain parts of it, I'd imagine he'll have the bat with him in the build up to mania even if he doesn't use it 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

dmccourt95 said:


> When you look at his entrance video you see him with the bat it certain parts of it, I'd imagine he'll have the bat with him in the build up to mania even if he doesn't use it
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh it´s going to be billed as the baseball bat vs. the sledgehammer at Mania 100%.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would have been cool if the Authority was still around just for the soul reason of seeing Sting demolish the entire group with a bat like he used to with the nWo. Would have been awesome. Oh well.


----------



## Team madness (Nov 26, 2014)

It's like shocking. HHH against STING. Wow


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Would have been cool if the Authority was still around just for the soul reason of seeing Sting demolish the entire group with a bat like he used to with the nWo. Would have been awesome. Oh well.


Yeah. With it being just HHH in the ring, Sting couldn't really bring the bat with him tbh.

I guess at a stretch he could have bought the bat, pointed it at HHH, then dropped it, but even then it may have come across a tad 'heelish', seeing as Trips was unarmed.

If he needs it in the future, i'm sure we'll see it.


----------



## Sugar/Sucre (Nov 25, 2014)

so what is sting's gimmick? Is he the Crow?


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Sugar/Sucre said:


> so what is sting's gimmick? Is he the Crow?


Yes. In fact I wouldnt be surprised if they didnt have him talk at all.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thing is with Sting's appearance, someone mentioned watching the ill fated Victory Road 2011 match with Jeff Hardy, and he looked pretty much the same then as he does now tbh.

There is only so much he can do. Slick back the hair more is the only thing he could do to make it look 'better'.

Either way, I'm not displeased because he arrived finally and we should take time to fully appreciate that.

Even the music has grown on me, even if that is one thing they could have actually done something about.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock said:


> Thing is with Sting's appearance, someone mentioned watching the ill fated Victory Road 2011 match with Jeff Hardy, and he looked pretty much the same then as he does now tbh.
> 
> There is only so much he can do. Slick back the hair more is the only thing he could do to make it look 'better'.
> 
> ...


I agree, man. I don't care what his hair looks like. The guy is 55 years old. I don't know what some folks expect. Add to that, all of the years of taxing his body being a wrestler, I don't know why some are surprised that he is balding. It's really not a big deal. :shrug

The music is a bigger deal to me, just because I loved his crow theme. But I understand why they did it. They do it to just about everyone. Hell, they even changed Bret's GOAT theme song when he came back in 2010, and there was no reason for that. It's modern day WWE's shtick to overwrite the past and make it worse than what it was. No reason to be surprised at this point. :shrug


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Another thing that is more on WWE than anything else, is that he only apparently got the call to appear on Thursday, it just maybe a reason for a couple of things, like his clothing. Although I wasn't surprised by his attire tbh as that is what he has been using, even if it was in TNA. 

Trenchcoat would have been nice, not too fussed about the tights, they will come when he wrestles I shouldn't wonder. 

I just think this is him now tbh, not WCW 1997 Sting. :shrug


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I agree, man. I don't care what his hair looks like. The guy is 55 years old. I don't know what some folks expect. Add to that, all of the years of taxing his body being a wrestler, I don't know why some are surprised that he is balding. It's really not a big deal. :shrug


He looks great for 55 in wrestling years. Seems to have lived a clean lifestyle. His receding hairline should not be a big deal at all. A lot of guys have a lot less hair by 55 anyway.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm sure people were eating it up when Hogan returned years ago and could hardly move for shit, but with Sting, people give him a hard time about his age even though he is in much better shape to actually have a match. 

* Yes I know Hogan then and even now looks to the eye in good shape, big arms etc, but there is no way he can realistically get in the ring again. Even 10 years ago against HBK he could barley move.

I'm not even trying to knock Hogan lol, its just Sting seems to get alot of flak tbh.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

New theme has also been growing on me. Crow theme is bette of course, but the new one is also great. I would like if he had a special entrance for WM and they could play the Crow theme or something like that, though.

My biggest issue with his return right now is how much time we will have to wait to see him again. If he doesn't show up again until 2015, his return will look like a cheap way to make people buy the Network after SS. There would be no logical reason to make him appear if they don't have plans for him until next year. It doesn't even make sense kayfabe wise. Why would he just show up and disappear for 2 months?

I do not think the can ruin something as big as this, but damn Sting's first feuds could be HUGE and it will be a shame if they water it down for the lack of creativity and rushing things for a few subscriptons.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Cheap way to help sell the Network, surely not. :side:

I hope we get people saying on Raw or something "Why is he here, why did he attack HHH"?.

I just hope they don't just 'forget' and ignore it for the next few weeks.


----------



## bhamilton (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so pumped just to see Sting in WWE I hope he is not misused. His theme I don't mind. The whole hair thing was a little distracting but I always like it when it was longer (circa NWO Wolfpac). Aside from adding some gel to his hair the only other thing I'd say is get into DDP Yoga. It can only help him out if it's 1 match or 5. Plus no one wants to see him wrestle in a t-shirt.


----------



## Attitude 3:16 (Feb 26, 2013)

the devil is in the detail!!!! 

NO bat
NO trench coat
NO black hair dye
NO Crow theme 

His trousers and boots were just wrong as well. If he'd of hit Trips with the bat in the gut and then scorpion death dropped him, that would of been awesome. They could have handled his intro better with the lights going out for 5-10 seconds and then the crow theme hits! The pop would have been far greater.

Never the less, it was an incredible moment and one that will never be forgotten. 

THIS IS STING!!!!


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

> Sting's WWE debut at Survivor Series wasn't a last minute call after all. Sting kept the debut to himself while on the road promoting WWE 2K15 but he previously filmed the footage for his entrance video and the plan had been in place for weeks.


 Source: wrestlinginc


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't expect Sting to be back again until at least January when the RTWM really heats up. I figure he debuted and helped take down The Authority, so that plants the seed for a Sting/HHH match. But I expect the Authority to be back at some point and then Sting will return again to start building the match with Hunter.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Punk's podcast has shed new light on how dysfunctional wwe is. I am afraid about what these morons will do to sting. I hope he has some creative control.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Sting is here!*



Krispenwah said:


> I NEVER MARKED SO HARD IN MY ENTIRE FUCKING LIFE..


:dance
I did as well


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Sting at the IGN show (probably taped before his debut at ss).

Start from 10:40


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

^
Very funny interview, just made me more of a Sting fan.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

musclehead said:


> ^
> Very funny interview, just made me more of a Sting fan.


He's awesome. Having seen his debut, my next most anticipated moment now is his raw debut and the first time he speaks. I hope we wont have to wait months for this.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

History is being made since this past sunday


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It's great having Sting on the cover, but i dont think they even try with these dvd designs anymore.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brock said:


> It's great having Sting on the cover, but i dont think they even try with these dvd designs anymore.


Yeah, I probably could've made that in 10-15 minutes on Photoshop.


----------



## Red Dead (Sep 19, 2010)

sting better appear on raw next week

WWE dropped the ball by having him no-show


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Sting is here agian...


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Fun Fact: The combined ages of Sting and Triple H equals exactly 100.

I'm a bit younger than all of you, so guess what that mean? I give absolutely zero fucks about Sting's appearance. He can job to Wyatt or Rollins and then get out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He's back! :trips3


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH vs Sting is a lock now. Taker won't be wrestling at WM31. Don't believe that Taker vs Wyatt rumors.


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

i was looking into a bowl of cereal the moment he showed up, heard the crowd and looked up but shit that was amazing!


----------



## hhhshovel (Apr 20, 2014)

its da vigilante stinggggg


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

He has 4 Appearances left now right?


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

This is the greatest night in the history of our sport!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I want that duster!!

I don't give a shit what anyone says, Sting Rules.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:done :done :done

THAT WAS AWESOME


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

No Taker this year, HHH vs Sting instead.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

British Bruiser said:


> He has 4 Appearances left now right?


3 including Mania.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HHH vs Sting WM31


No Undertaker this year...........


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Well i wouldn't underrate Stings in ring capabilities, he's not in bad shape and with the right opponent can put on a MOTY candidate.

I thought he got some good We Want Sting chants, everybody knows Sting even younger fans.

I also think WM31 won't be his only match, that would be a complete waste.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tonight's ending pretty much guarantees we are getting HHH/Sting at Mania.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Sting must be a huge Ziggler mark.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

KoЯn;42343794 said:


> I don't expect Sting to be back again until at least January when the RTWM really heats up. I figure he debuted and helped take down The Authority, so that plants the seed for a Sting/HHH match. But I expect the Authority to be back at some point and then Sting will return again to start building the match with Hunter.


HHH and Sting in the Rumble(HHH eliminates Sting, who is then eliminated by Ziggler) or GTFO.

Gotta pump that feud and Sting needs to actually wrestle some.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Brock said:


> Another thing that is more on WWE than anything else, is that he only apparently got the call to appear on Thursday, it just maybe a reason for a couple of things, like his clothing. Although I wasn't surprised by his attire tbh as that is what he has been using, even if it was in TNA.
> 
> Trenchcoat would have been nice, not too fussed about the tights, they will come when he wrestles I shouldn't wonder.
> 
> I just think this is him now tbh, not WCW 1997 Sting. :shrug


Right.. this is WWE 2015 Sting. Their own twist on the character. And he looked freaking awesome imo. Congrats to wardrobe on that one, and I'm sure they had probably been working on it for a while.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

dmccourt95 said:


> When you look at his entrance video you see him with the bat it certain parts of it, I'd imagine he'll have the bat with him in the build up to mania even if he doesn't use it.


Oh, like they aren't going to have a Bat vs Sledgehammer match @ Mania. With all the brawling they're going to be doing, the inanimate objects are going to be the only way they can really put that match over.


----------



## Jo_Dallas (Aug 5, 2014)

wow ... that was special


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

Just putting his image on the Titantron resulted in the biggest pop on raw in the last several years was amazing. Shows just how over Sting is and how much the fans want to see him.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Yashamaga said:


> Just putting his image on the Titantron resulted in the biggest pop on raw in the last several years was amazing. Shows just how over Sting is and how much the fans want to see him.


Pretty sure APA and Cena winning got louder pops. From watching fan videos it looked like Lesnar F5ing Big Show also got a bigger pop.


----------



## Juliantwd (Mar 6, 2006)

I think the pop for sting was pretty pathetic. Look back at the pops all the big guys returning got in the 90's and early 00's. Much bigger. What has happened to the the wrestling fans of this era?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Well sting didn't help himself going to TNA and backing out of WWE before


----------



## Juliantwd (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah that's true. He should of jumped over to WWE around 2002/2003ish. When they had a huge roster of talent in/close to there prime. No idea why he thought it was smart to stay in TNA for as long as he did.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I watched it like 20 times. i still can't believe sting was on RAW wow.

How crazy is it that so many WCW greats are there yet retired because they just can't go physically but Sting is still standing. The greatest the icon, the face of WCW lives.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

JoMoxRKO said:


> HHH vs Sting WM31
> 
> 
> No Undertaker this year...........



Cause they're gonna save it for mania 32 to help break the attendance record 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appz


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

Lol @ you people hoping to see him for more than 5 minutes


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

Terminator GR said:


> Yes. In fact I wouldnt be surprised if they didnt have him talk at all.


they should have him not wrestle as well so they can hide all of his flaws.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sting is Sting. The audience is going to eat up everything he does,even if it isnt all that good anymore.


----------



## NatsuMaki (Jan 19, 2015)

People will always eat up everything a returning start does, even if they have never seen a match from the guy or heard little of him. If its a return people go nuts.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

I've never seen a Sting match in my life and even I marked the fuck out. Dat hype. :mark:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Yea, his old but fuck it I've loved his 2 small cameos.

It's just a slow build to him and Hunter and I'm cool with it.

it's legendary, so it's enjoyable.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

[email protected] the anger for why he's so over...hating ass bitches. Much more over than the NwO, Cena, APA, and that other dumb shit u marked out for on Monday.

He was 50x more over than Shawn Michaels in his own home state.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

He's 55.


Good to see him finally get his time to shine in the WWE but I sure hope we don't see me much of him ever again after Mania.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Yashamaga said:


> Just putting his image on the Titantron resulted in the biggest pop on raw in the last several years was amazing. Shows just how over Sting is and how much the fans want to see him.


Oh please :maury

It wasn't even the biggest pop of the night.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> Yea, his old but fuck it I've loved his 2 small cameos.
> 
> It's just a slow build to him and Hunter and I'm cool with it.
> 
> it's legendary, so it's enjoyable.


Yea, I've enjoyed them too. We all know that the match at Mania is going to be slow paced but i think most fans are going to be forgiving and accepting of this given Stings age and both guys limitations. 

They are both than capable of still giving us a good match should they book it right regardless of the pacing or anything else. 

It's Sting in WWE. People should just enjoy it while it's here. We're all 90% certain he is just coming in for one or two matches anyway a. For the career he's had he deserves to have wrestled at Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes Era said:


> [email protected] the anger for why he's so over...hating ass bitches. Much more over than the NwO, Cena, APA, and that other dumb shit u marked out for on Monday.
> 
> He was 50x more over than Shawn Michaels in his own home state.




I don't know about that lol. It was a big pop though. However if you want a true huge sting pop that properly represents his popularity in his prime watch the end of uncensored 97 or basically any nitro in 97. The most over man in wrestling without even saying a word- more over than Austin, the nwo, taker, HBK, ddp, etc- never seen anything like it. Perfect TV and character buildup (until the end of starrcade 97)

And I'm sure you can find other examples of stings overness when e was "surfer" sting as well

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appz


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

The Main Headliner said:


> I don't know about that lol. It was a big pop though. However if you want a true huge sting pop that properly represents his popularity in his prime watch the end of uncensored 97 or basically any nitro in 97. The most over man in wrestling without even saying a word- more over than Austin, the nwo, taker, HBK, ddp, etc- never seen anything like it. Perfect TV and character buildup (until the end of starrcade 97)
> 
> And I'm sure you can find other examples of stings overness when e was "surfer" sting as well
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appz


Yeah, he pulled huge pops in WCW. Much alike to Goldberg, fuck that guy was over when he was at the top of his career.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I know Sting is taking WWE as his RETIREMENT HOME (how cool is that...) but if he feels strong enough he should wrestle until he turns 60, like his buddy Ric the nature boy.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Afrolatino said:


> I know Sting is taking WWE as his RETIREMENT HOME (how cool is that...) but if he feels strong enough he should wrestle until he turns 60, like his buddy Ric the nature boy.


No we don't wana see that, Sting in his prime could never wrestler. His gimmick is over but he hasn't been a relevant star in the business since the late 90s, only the hardcore fandom even want him anywhere near a ring.

Lets just get Sting v HHH out of the way.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

The5star_Kid said:


> No we don't wana see that, Sting in his prime could never wrestler. His gimmick is over but he hasn't been a relevant star in the business since the late 90s, only the hardcore fandom even want him anywhere near a ring.
> 
> Lets just get Sting v HHH out of the way.


Amen, Flair was heralded as one of the all time great workers and he wound up being cringeworthy to watch. Shit, one of Flair's biggest accomplishments was making Sting look credible in his first World Championship victory! I know that was at the start of Sting's main event career but he didn't vastly improve - he's all about the presence, *THE LOOK*, and the 'mythology' element and that's perfectly fine.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

I think Taker is gonna interfere in the HHH vs Sting WM match, and help Sting win.

Taker & Sting shake hands in the ring and hold each other's hand up in the ring.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I just really find it impossible to give a shit. I never really watched WCW, or TNA, so I have no vested interest in whatever the fuck Sting is up to at any given moment.

WWE signing him, to me personally, is not them having a huge moment with a legend. It's them signing a guy 6 years older than the fucking Undertaker to show up once in a blue moon, do fuck all, get taken to a halfway-decent match at Wrestlemania that I won't care about, then probably immediately fuck off and retire.

That's not exactly a prospect that sets my pubes on fire with excitement, I'll be honest.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I just really find it impossible to give a shit. I never really watched WCW, or TNA, so I have no vested interest in whatever the fuck Sting is up to at any given moment.
> 
> WWE signing him, to me personally, is not them having a huge moment with a legend. It's them signing a guy 6 years older than the fucking Undertaker to show up once in a blue moon, do fuck all, get taken to a halfway-decent match at Wrestlemania that I won't care about, then probably immediately fuck off and retire.
> 
> That's not exactly a prospect that sets my pubes on fire with excitement, I'll be honest.


:trips4

Don't watch when he's on and don't complain, for every fan like you we have thousands who DO want to see him and that's fine each to his own.

Just 'cause YOU don't like it doesn't mean the rest don't either.


----------



## I Have DA LOOK (Jan 18, 2015)

- No baseball bat (PG folks).

- Changed his classic orchestral theme to a party/DnB remix (gotta be down with the kids). 

- Cena colour gear instead of his Scorpion Black. 

- No mention of rafters.



Yep they did the impossible. Vince McMong managed to ruin something as simple as a Sting debut :vince

Congrats to the GOAT :vince


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> :trips4
> 
> Don't watch when he's on and don't complain, for every fan like you we have thousands who DO want to see him and that's fine each to his own.
> 
> Just 'cause YOU don't like it doesn't mean the rest don't either.


Find me the part in my post where I said you're not allowed to be interested in/excited for Sting's involvement or that nobody should enjoy it.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

What I find hilarious is that all Sting needs to do is show up, not say a word and he's STILL more over than 95% of the entire roster.

So here's to all the haters:


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

I think they've been handling Sting really well and so far, everything in the reactions seems to back that up. People are always going to scrutinize the pops for things they like/don't like, and they're usually subject to artist interpretation on internet posts.

They softly reintroduced him, released a BluRay, put him in the videogame, and his two appearances so far messing with the Authority have resulted in "WE WANT STING!" chants leading into a hot program with HHH at WrestleMania. Assuming they handle Sting well at WrestleMania and hit a home run with it, there isn't really much to complain about here. It's not like the HHH slot was going to be used for something more constructive this year.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

Satanixx said:


> What I find hilarious is that all Sting needs to do is show up, not say a word and he's STILL more over than 95% of the entire roster.


unlikely. it's just how good of a heel hhh is. if it wasn't for hhh, there is no chance people are chanting "we want sting".


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

ViolentRiC said:


> Amen, Flair was heralded as one of the all time great workers and he wound up being cringeworthy to watch. Shit, one of Flair's biggest accomplishments was making Sting look credible in his first World Championship victory! I know that was at the start of Sting's main event career but he didn't vastly improve - he's all about the presence, *THE LOOK*, and the 'mythology' element and that's perfectly fine.


I wouldn't say it's perfectly fine but yeah, used as a prop he is ok. Problem is, he will get a big match at Mania and he damn sure doesn't deserve to take up 15-20 mins of our time.


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

Management are ridiculous for paying Sting a ton of money for limited appearances. He was so overexposed in TNA, appearing in multiple segments every week, even wrestling every month! I can't see why he wouldn't be able to show up every other week to cut a promo, in his current capacity with WWE.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

The5star_Kid said:


> I wouldn't say it's perfectly fine but yeah, used as a prop he is ok. Problem is, he will get a big match at Mania and he damn sure doesn't deserve to take up 15-20 mins of our time.


"Deserve" in wrestling is usually based on how much money you are making for the company. Based on the amount of Sting merchandise they've been producing, the fact that he's giving HHH his big WrestleMania match this year, and the fact that fans were chanting "We want Sting!" amidst a hot Raw segment, there's no way he doesn't deserve to be where he's going to be at WrestleMania.

Plus, Sting didn't have to sign with WWE. He held out for years with WWE still hungry for him 14 years later. That says a lot. Anyone that can generate that much clout deserves whatever deal he got out of WWE.


----------



## Esskayb (Jan 16, 2015)

When I saw Sting's Raw appearance I thought he would take out Kane, Big Show, J & J security and possibly HHH rather than just a visual distraction for them all.

If they do have a match at Mania between Sting and HHH then maybe the stipulation will be if HHH loses the authority are out of power for good, no comebacks this time. 

Also maybe Sting will be the new GM.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

wwe just posted "unseen" footage of Sting arriving and the end of RAW, it's pretty much just different angles:


----------



## Roman>Daniel (Jan 21, 2015)

Lariat.Tubman said:


> Management are ridiculous for paying Sting a ton of money for limited appearances. He was so overexposed in TNA, appearing in multiple segments every week, even wrestling every month! I can't see why he wouldn't be able to show up every other week to cut a promo, in his current capacity with WWE.


Dude nobody watches TNA so he is definitely not overexposed.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Necramonium said:


> wwe just posted "unseen" footage of Sting arriving and the end of RAW, it's pretty much just different angles:


Dat Heyman Swag!
Brock be Beastin'
Sting playing it Smooooth!


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

The5star_Kid said:


> No we don't wana see that, Sting in his prime could never wrestler. His gimmick is over but he hasn't been a relevant star in the business since the late 90s, only the hardcore fandom even want him anywhere near a ring.
> 
> Lets just get Sting v HHH out of the way.


Sting was in his prime during his Surfer gimmick. I thought he was actually a very dynamic and fluid wrestler who combined power and agility and superb ring storytelling during his Surfer gimmick in the late 80s and early 90s when he was in his prime.

Sting was actually starting to go past his prime even during the Monday Night Wars era with his feud with the NWO.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

So, we'll get that longtime dream match between Sting and Hunter finally, eh? Ah, Hunter, why am I not surprised? 



The Main Headliner said:


> Cause they're gonna save it for mania 32 to help break the attendance record


Explain how, exactly, can The Undertaker draw a bat of an eye from the casuals at Wrestlemania without The Streak let alone break attendance record? 

No offense, as big of a dream match Taker/Sting is, it's huge only for the IWC. Casual and mainstream fans have no idea how big it is. And I doubt it could garner a decent interest from the casuals without The Streak on line.



Stone Hot said:


> HHH vs Sting is a lock now. Taker won't be wrestling at WM31. Don't believe that Taker vs Wyatt rumors.


Er....why not? Taker fought Giant Gonzales and A-Train before at Wrestlemania, facing Bray isn't exactly a drawback.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

I Have DA LOOK said:


> - No baseball bat (PG folks).
> 
> - Changed his classic orchestral theme to a party/DnB remix (gotta be down with the kids).
> 
> ...


The colors are his choice. Apart from this I agree, the absence of the bat especially is very disappointing.



BREEaments03 said:


> unlikely. it's just how good of a heel hhh is. if it wasn't for hhh, there is no chance people are chanting "we want sting".


People have been chanting this for almost 20 years. As a performer he is one of the all time greats and Crow Sting is the best character/gimmick in the history of proffesional wrestling. Haters like you just need to deal with it.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

The only reason Im remotely interested in WWE these days is to see Sting. I dont need to see Seth 'Jack Sparrow' Rollins or Dean 'Cactus Jack' Ambrose or any of the new guys anymore.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Badass


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Note On Sting's Gloves*

:maury



> - Several readers noted via e-mail and social media that the gloves Sting wore on Monday's WWE RAW were the same ones sold by TNA during his run there. They are still available on TNA's Shop website.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

The5star_Kid said:


> I wouldn't say it's perfectly fine but yeah, used as a prop he is ok. Problem is, he will get a big match at Mania and he damn sure doesn't deserve to take up 15-20 mins of our time.


I think he absolutely deserves it because tons of people want to see it. Besides, I compare it to Hollywood Hogan vs The Rock at WM18 - I went in expecting it to be brutal because Hogan (like Sting only to maybe a greater extent) wasn't known for being a good worker at the best of times, let alone in 2002. Obviously it went down as one of the most celebrated classics because of the dream match factor, the atmosphere, and the simple but crowd pleasing way the two battled.

To be fair, Hogan IS extremely good at timing and working the crowd in a way Sting isn't but if he's in there with a ring general then I could easily see it being a 'hide his weaknesses and tell a dramatic story' classic.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Note On Sting's Gloves*



foc said:


> :maury


Think WWE is at the moment working on their own Sting gloves and just let him use the ones from TNA. Or they were not aware. XD


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

ViolentRiC said:


> I think he absolutely deserves it because tons of people want to see it. Besides, I compare it to Hollywood Hogan vs The Rock at WM18 - I went in expecting it to be brutal because Hogan (like Sting only to maybe a greater extent) wasn't known for being a good worker at the best of times, let alone in 2002. Obviously it went down as one of the most celebrated classics because of the dream match factor, the atmosphere, and the simple but crowd pleasing way the two battled.
> 
> To be fair, Hogan IS extremely good at timing and working the crowd in a way Sting isn't but if he's in there with a ring general then I could easily see it being a 'hide his weaknesses and tell a dramatic story' classic.


Sting is no Hogan and the crowd in the match elevated it to classic level.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

I thought everything was great if just like a bit more mystery to him, I didn't like the backstage part of the lights had went out then he appeared it would have been better 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

ViolentRiC said:


> I think he absolutely deserves it because tons of people want to see it. Besides, I compare it to Hollywood Hogan vs The Rock at WM18 - I went in expecting it to be brutal because Hogan (like Sting only to maybe a greater extent) wasn't known for being a good worker at the best of times, let alone in 2002. Obviously it went down as one of the most celebrated classics because of the dream match factor, the atmosphere, and the simple but crowd pleasing way the two battled.
> 
> *To be fair, Hogan IS extremely good at timing and working the crowd in a way Sting isn't but if he's in there with a ring general then I could easily see it being a 'hide his weaknesses and tell a dramatic story' classic.*


Well, Sting is screwed then. HHH only had 4 WM classics in the last 10 years (WM 20, 27, 28, and 30) and all of them happened when better workers were carrying him (or in the case of 27-28, an actual in-ring general carrying him).


----------

